# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη [Queen Frederica, Atlantic, Matsonia, Malolo]

## xara

**

----------


## Haddock

Mη χάσετε *βίντεο* με αναχώρηση του Queen Frederica για κρουαζιέρα το 1961. Επίσης, σε *αυτό το βίντεο* το Queen Frederica φτάνει στη Σούδα του 1961.

Το πρώτο βίντεο συμπεριλαμβάνει όμορφα shots onboard ενώ το δεύτερο βίντεο περιέχει μια καλή σεκάνς στο 1:56. Ο John Sooklaris έχει συλλεκτικά φιλμ των 8 χιλιοστών από την Κρήτη των 60ς! Μην τα χάσετε...

----------


## Ellinis

H "βασίλισσα" στο τέλος των ημερών της. Καταστράφηκε από πυρκαγιά το Φεβρουάριο του 1978 ενώ διαλυόταν στου Σάββα στην Ελευσίνα. 

queen 1.jpg
_Φωτογραφία του James L.Shaw από το εξαιρετικό βιβλίο "Τhe Chandris Liners"._

Στα φουγάρα της παρέμεναν τα σινιάλα της τελευταίας εταιρίας που το είχε χρησιμοποιήσει το 1973 για κρουαζιέρες. 

Αν και σε κάποια βιβλία αναφέρεται οτι αυτά τα σινιάλα ήταν της Sovereign Cruises που το είχε ναυλώσει το 1970, μάλλον ήταν αυτά της Blue Seas Cruises (θυγατρικής του Χανδρή).

Η Sovereign είχε για σινιάλα το Μαλτέζικο σταυρό όπως φαίνεται παρακάτω, ενώ τα σινιάλα της Βlue Seas φαίνονται καλύτερα εδώ.

Qfred-Sovereign.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## sylver23

Θυμάμαι την  θεία μου που μου έλεγε για την Φρειδερίκη. Eιχε ταξιδέψει αν δεν κάνω λάθος από Αμερική προς Ευρωπη ενώ είχε πάει με το ολύμπια. Μου είχε πει οτι ηταν πιο ωραίο με περισσότερη πολυτέλεια.

----------


## Ellinis

Σίγουρα ήταν ένα πλοίο με "αριστοκρατική" καταγωγή και με πολυτελές εσωτερικό. Νομίζω πως σε κάποιες ελληνικές ταινίες του 60 υπάρχουν σκηνές από το εσωτερικό του και θα ψάξω να τις βρω.

Στο μεταξύ κάποιες φωτογραφίες από την εποχή που συμμετείχε στο β' παγκόσμιο.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ακόμα μία φωτογραφία του σαν ATLANTIC της Home Lines. 
Atlantic3.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στα νιατα του (περιπου) πολυ σπανια φωτο, γιατι εμεινε λιγο με αυτο το ονομα, πριν γινει και αυτο μια απο τις ελληνιδες βασιλισες των θαλασσων

----------


## seawolf

GIA TOUS NOSTALGOUS TOU QUEEN FREDERICA TOUS PLIROFORO OTI IPARXI SE MODEL TO PLIO ME TA EXIS STIXIA .OPIOS ENDIAFETE GIA AGORA AS MOU STILI MINIMA TO MODELO VRISKETE STIN USA
http://cruiseshipmodel.blogspot.com/

Circa 1950s Waterline Model Ship of the Queen Frederica. It was located in a travel agency in Brooklyn, New York. The model was manufactured by G. Trocacci of Genova, Italy; the maker's address was Via Flli Canali, 27r. tel. 313312. This information is engraved on a brass plate located on the wooden base near the stern of the model.
The model is made of heavy gauge (about 1/32" thick) steel. The deck consists of galvanized metal on which is glued a printed deck paper. The entire ship is handpainted. The base is solid wood into which a plexiglas (3 piece) cover is inserted. This cover is easily removed. The covered model weighs about 24 pounds
The wooden base measures about 41 1/2" long and 8" wide. The actual ship model is about 37" long, 6" wide, and 8" high to the top of the front mast. With the cover in place, the unit measures approximately 10" high. The actual ship model appears to be in excellent condition with no chipped or cracked paint and no dents in the steel. The 3 piece plexiglas cover has two perfect condition end pieces; the main case has a 4 1/2" long horizontal crack and chips and small missing pieces in some corners. There are also some scratch marks and wear on the cover, but it has protected the ship model very well. The cracks can be seen in the photos.

----------


## GEOCAL

QF Boat Drill.jpg

Βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο αυτήν την φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη τον Μάιο του 1968 κατά την διάρκεια ασκήσεως εγκαταλείψεως του σκάφους, όπου φαίνεται λίγο το εσωτερικό του. Προέρχεται από τον ιστότοπο www.yalumba.co.uk που έχει και άλλες ενδιαφέρουσες φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Naias II

Από μια παλιά ελληνική ταινία:

----------


## Haddock

Μια και αναφέρθηκες, Naias II στην παλιά Ελληνική ταινία, τα screenshots που ανέβασες είναι από την κωμωδία &#171;Μπετόβεν και Μπουζούκι&#187; του Ορέστη Λάσκου. Για τους φιλους του παλιού Πειραιά και του RHMS Q. Frederica, το απόσπασμα της ταινίας  έχει ανέβει ήδη *εδώ*.

Πέρα από τις γαργαλιστικές ατάκες του μακαρίτη Σταύρου Παράβα, οι σεκάνς αποκαλύπτουν τυπικές σκηνές αναχώρησης των υπερωκεανίων του Χανδρή στο απόγειο της καριέρας τους.

Όπως μας *αφηγηθήκε* ο Ροσινάντης, στιγμές σαν κι αυτές, είναι δύσκολες για όσους έχουν ζήσει την αναχώρηση για το μακρινό ταξίδι της ξενιτιάς...

----------


## Naias II

Ναι όντως προσπαθούσα να θυμηθώ τη ταινία και δεν τη θυμόμουνα, επειδή τα είχα βγάλει πριν 3 χρόνια.

----------


## Naias II

Από την έκθεση "Ένας αιώνας ελληνικά επιβατηγά πλοία" Γ.Φουστάνου

ds_Εικόνα 209.jpg

ds_Εικόνα 210.jpg

ds_Εικόνα 211.jpg

ds_Εικόνα 212.jpg

----------


## britanis

fantastic pictures thank you very much

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

In the summer of 1955, the first _Athens Festival_ was held at the _Odeon Herodes Atticus_ in Athens. It was a magnificent opportunity to feature the Greek patrimony, the great Greek artists of opera and theater but also the great Greek companies.  The scans shown here are from my copy of the 1955 program, a program that I have kept with much pride for 53 years. I was just 7 years old and my father took me to listen to _Dimitri Mitropoulos (1896-1960)_ and the _New York Philharmonic Orchestra_... Of course Mitropoulos was then the main conductor of NYPhO. Several recordings of this performance exists, a performance that was moved to the Pallace theater/cinema because of rain!  But the audience was equally dreamy and when Mitropoulos started  conducting the _Four Greek Dances of Nikos Skalkottas_, we were all crying (listen to the CD from the live performance) ... By the time of the _Keftikos_ there was an unspoken pride in our cultural patrimony... At the end there was an apotheosis of Mitropoulos and NYPhO.

From the program of this Festival, here is  a set of covers and ads of _Queen Frederica_ and ...  Mitropoulos

Picture 10a.JPGPicture 11a.JPG
Picture 9a.JPGPicture 13a.JPG

----------


## Henry Casciaro

I especially like this beutiful view of the Queen Federica at full steam. Enjoy Henry.

scan0032.jpg

----------


## britanis

after the athinia & rhodos is she the next model projekt

i have became a plan from here but...........it is not perfekt!
bug &stern are lost by the plan
have anyone a complet plan???

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> i have became a plan from here but...........it is not perfekt!
> bug &stern are lost by the plan
> have anyone a complet plan???


Andy, I will upload a deck plan for you of the Queen Frederica, no problem. All the best Henry.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> I especially like this beautiful view of the Queen Federica at full steam. Enjoy Henry.


Henry  This is a wonderful picture. Thanks

----------


## Naias II

Great photo! Thanks very much, *Henry*

----------


## britanis

> I especially like this beutiful view of the Queen Federica at full steam. Enjoy Henry.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29757


 what is that on the first funnel???
suites????

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Andy, I think they are air vents or exhausts, but a different type of square ones not the usual round ones.
Quite original I think!............Why, don't tell me this is your next project? of course you mentioned it some time ago. In fact I must find that detailed deck plan for you.

All the best, Henry.

----------


## britanis

;-(
yes it is my NEXT PROJECT :-)

i saw sometime many pictures .............but where??????????? i dont now;-)
a deckplan i have became per mail from brasil!thanks henry;-)
crasy the world is very small,
i hope that this guy came soon to this site

behind the Q.F. i built the CONTE GRANDE!
but this ship is very difficult,plan perfekt,but pictures from the deck????
i found nothing

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Andy, there is a maginificent book on Chandris liners by Peter Plowman titled "The Chandris Liners and Celebrity Cruises" featuring almost all deck plans of the Chandris liners. It is worth buying.

----------


## britanis

ok i am looking
thanks;-)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Andy, there is a maginificent book on Chandris liners by Peter Plowman titled "*The Chandris Liners and Celebrity Cruises*" featuring almost all deck plans of the Chandris liners. It is worth buying.


While the book has deck plans what is particularly rewarding here is the narrative style of the author. After a few pages one gets absorbed in the text. The frequent additions of reminiscences by old travelers, travel agents and especially captains and others humanize the book. One admires how Antonis Chandris built the company...

This is a first-rate book and it should be in the library of anyone interested in Greek Shipping

----------


## a.molos

Απο διαφημιστική καταχώρηση του 1955, το εκπληκτικό αυτό πλοίο, φωτογραφημένο στη Νέα Υόρκη. Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στο φίλο μας Νικόλα που ζεί στο Τέξας, στην άλλη άκρη της Γής, αλλά κάθε μέρα είναι εδώ μαζί μας, με τις καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες του. Τον ευχαριστούμε!

queen frederica.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Απο διαφημιστική καταχώρηση του 1955, το εκπληκτικό αυτό πλοίο, φωτογραφημένο στη Νέα Υόρκη. Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στο φίλο μας Νικόλα  που ζεί στο Τέξας, στην άλλη άκρη της Γής, αλλά κάθε μέρα είναι εδώ μαζί μας, με τις καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες του. Τον ευχαριστούμε!


_Eyxaristw kai na'ste kala oloi. Pragmati exaireto ploio!  Twra, to 0a kanoume? Tha swsoume kai thn Olympia?  Nikos_

----------


## britanis

i have found the book :Razz: 
but for me at this time to expensive ( no job :Sad: )
but  here the first pictures :Wink:

----------


## britanis

but here the first pictures :Wink: 
incl.the aircontition

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Andy, its already well advanced! You should try and sell these models for a living. I think some collectors would pay good money for them.

You must try and organise an exhibition of them and show them to ship enthusiasts and collectors.....seriously you must try and exploit this great talent of yours!

Henry.

----------


## britanis

i have sold  last year the INDEPENDENCE the liner;-)
200  euro;-))
but 4 month work and to sale is horror for me ,all my little children ,-))

----------


## britanis

my funnels :Razz:

----------


## britanis

my funnels :Razz:  the rest

----------


## britanis

he res from all :Wink:

----------


## eser

*Στη φωτο του 1960 υποθέτω, ένα μέρος του πληρώματος (παλιοπαρέα). Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι θαλαμηπόλοι και τροφοδοσία. Πρόσωπα γνωρίζει κάποιος; Λίγο δύσκολο ε;*

----------


## britanis

for the rebuilt
the bug was to small

----------


## britanis

after rebuilt :Wink: better

----------


## britanis

picture today

----------


## britanis

picture today part 2 :Razz:

----------


## britanis

picture today part 3 :Razz:

----------


## britanis

picture today part 4 :Razz:

----------


## britanis

picture today part 5 :Razz: 
finish :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Congratulations! You made a fantastic work!
Thanks for the sharing!

----------


## eser

> *Στη φωτο του 1960 υποθέτω, ένα μέρος του πληρώματος (παλιοπαρέα). Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι θαλαμηπόλοι και τροφοδοσία. Πρόσωπα γνωρίζει κάποιος; Λίγο δύσκολο ε;*



* Λοιπόν από πληροφορίες που έχω και πιστεύω να είναι ακριβείς, ο δεύτερος από δεξιά στους όρθιους είναι ο τροφοδότης Κων. Παπακωνσταντίνου, μετέπειτα στέλεχος της* *SUN**LINES** και ο ακριβώς από κάτω και λίγο αριστερά κάτω από το μπουκάλι της μπύρας, είναι ο τότε βοηθός τροφοδότη Παν. Ρόκκος μετέπειτα φροντιστής του ΣΤΕΛΛΑ ΜΑΡΙΣ  Ι,  ΙΙ,   ΣΤΕΛΛΑ ΟΚΕΑΝΙΣ, και του θρυλικού ΣΤΕΛΛΑ ΣΟΛΑΡΙΣ.  Δυστυχώς δεν ζουν πλέον να μάθαινα περισσότερα.   *

----------


## gtogias

Μια ακόμη διαφήμιση της Βασίλισσας Φρειδερίκης από τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 60:

Ad001.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια ακόμη διαφήμιση της Βασίλισσας Φρειδερίκης από τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 60:Ad001.jpg


A classic!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Υ/Κ *Βασ. Φρειδερικη.*

B  Φ.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στον φιλο gtogias_

----------


## gtogias

> Υ/Κ *Βασ. Φρειδερικη.*
> 
> B  Φ.jpg
> _Χαρισμενη στον φιλο gtogias_


Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον φίλο T.S.S. APOLLON. Εξαιρετική φωτό ενός πλοίου που αποτέλεσε σημείο αναφοράς για εκατομμύρια Ελλήνων. Οι πιο πολλοί φυσικά γιατί το συνδύασαν με το ταξίδι από και προς το νέο κόσμο. Αρκετοί γιατί ανήκε (το όνομα) σε μια από τις πιο εμβληματικές φιγούρες της Ελληνικής Ιστορίας.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Iδου ο πλοίαρχος Κωνσταντίνος Κοντογιάννης

Kontogiannis.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H ελλας τοτε με την υπερωκεανια γραμμη και τις 2 βασιλισσες των θαλασσων φρειδερικη και αννα μαρια ειχε μια αιγλη και φινετσα που εβγαινε απο αυτη την μικρη, αλλα με μεγαλο παρελθον χωρα.Σημερα?

----------


## Ellinis

Tα υπερωκεάνεια που συνέδεαν την κάθε χώρα με την αμερική, τα θεωρούσαν "εθνικά" πλοία. Οι άγγλοι τα λέγανε "ships of state", και στην ουσία πρεσβεύαν τη κάθε χώρα στον ωκεανό.
Τέτοια ήταν και οι βασίλισσες μας όπως και τα Νέα Ελλάς και Ολυμπία.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Tα υπερωκεάνεια που συνέδεαν την κάθε χώρα με την αμερική, τα θεωρούσαν "εθνικά" πλοία. Οι άγγλοι τα λέγανε "ships of state", και στην ουσία πρεσβεύαν τη κάθε χώρα στον ωκεανό.
> Τέτοια ήταν και οι βασίλισσες μας όπως και τα Νέα Ελλάς και Ολυμπία.


Μπραβο xρυσοστομε...  Ποσο στενοχωριεμαι να ακουω τις νεοτερες γενιες να μιλανε μονο για οτι θυμουνται.. Τα _Νεα Ελλας_ και _Ολυμπια_ ηταν τα σπουδαια "εθνικα πλοια". Το να μιλαμε για τις δυο βασιλισσες και να ξεχναμε τα δυο πρωτα που εγραψαν ιστορια με λυπαει ιδιατερα...

Και θυμουμαι καποιο νεαρο (σε καποια αλλη σελιδα) που μου επετεθη προσφατα οτι αυτα ειναι μεταναστευτικα και τα αγαπουν μονο οι Ελληνοαμερικανοι που οι πατεραδες τους πηγαν με αυτα στην Αμερικη.....
Λυπηρο

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτα τα πλοια, και μιλαμε για τα τεσσερα που λεει ο νικολας, ηταν ιερα γιατι μετεφεραν τον ελληνισμο στην περα μερια του ατλαντικου.Ο οποιος ελληνισμος μεγαλωσε προσεφερε σε αμερικη και ελλαδα, πνευματικα και οικονομικα.Οι περισσοτεροι εχουν συγγενεις στην αμερικη οι οποιοι εχουν ολοι προκοψει.Καλα τα τρενα για τη γερμανια και το βελγιο αλλα με το ονομα της βασιλισσας στην πλωρη ειναι αλλιως.Χαζοι ειναι οι αγγλοι?Δεν νομιζω

----------


## gtogias

Ανήκω σε αυτούς που οι συνθήκες της εποχής καθώς και οι επιλογές των γονιών μου μας οδήγησαν στην άλλκ ακρη της Γης, στην Αυστραλία.

Για εμάς το πλοίο που μας μετέφερε, το Πατρίς, καθώς και τ άλλα του Χανδρή ήταν ο σύνδεσμος με την Ελλάδα. ¶κρως συναισθηματικές οι αφίξεις των πλοίων στη Μελβούρνη μέχρι βέβαια την εποχή που πλέον η Ολυμπιακή ήταν ο πρεσβευτής της Ελλάδας.

Οι εποχές άλλαξαν και μαζί τους χάθηκαν όλα εκείνα τα πλοία. Σήμερα παραμένουν μονο στο θυμικό όσων τα έζησαν καθώς και στα μουσεία των νέων χωρών.

Δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση, τουλάχιστον όσων αφορά την επίσημη ιστορική μνήμη. Σα να μην υπήρξαν ποτέ.

Κρίμα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στην ελλαδα ειναι καλυτερα να θεοποιουμε και να στηνουμε μνημεια σε ανυπαρκτες ιδεες και απατεωνες της ιστοριας παρα σε σταθερες αξιες που τοσα χρονια γαλουχισαν και περασαν τον ελληνισμο μεχρι το σημερα.Ο χανδρης στις καρτ ποσταλ οπως  βεβαια γνωριζεις εγραφε πανω πανω europe begins in greece.Σημερα στη χωρα του μπουζουκιου που ζουμε υπαρχει καποιος αντιστοιχος ευπατριδης χανδρης η ευγενιδης να προαγει τον ελληνισμο με αυτον τον τροπο και οχι μονον?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση, τουλάχιστον όσων αφορά την επίσημη ιστορική μνήμη. Σα να μην υπήρξαν ποτέ.
> 
> Κρίμα.


Ευχαριστω και τους δυο σας. Ενας Ιταλος φιλος, καθηγητης απο την Παρμα, με πληροφορησε προσφατα οτι στην Napoli της Ιταλιας και την περιοχη της υπαρχουν τεσσερα μικροτερα επιβατηγα απο το 1926−32 τα οποια εχουν κρατηθει σε εξαιρετικη κατασταση σαν μουσεια. Και επισης διαβαζα προσφατα οτι η θαλαμηγος του Κεμαλ η Savarona, κρατιεται πολυ καλα απο τους γειτονες. Mαλιστα βρηκα αυτο το θεμα σχετικα http://www.flickr.com/photos/selcukaral/3495473949

----------


## gtogias

Η Βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη σε μια ακόμη φωτογραφία του Κ. Μεγαλοκονόμου:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49091

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικη Βασιλισσα!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ομορφη η φωτογραφια αλλα πανεμορφο και επιβλητικο το  _ Βασιλισσα_ _Φρειδερικη!_

----------


## britanis

wow great picture 
very rusty the last days ???

----------


## gtogias

> wow great picture 
> very rusty the last days ???


 
Not that rusty. Maybe the photo lighting is exagurating the ships condition. Also it is not near the final dates as she had still a long carreer with Chandris.

----------


## Ellinis

Great shot! The 'Queen' is just a bit weathered... after all the Atlantic waves never rest!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

*Επιστρέφουμε στον Πειραιά για έναν διπλό αποχαιρετισμό.*
*Αποχαιρετούμε το "Βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη"**που φεύγει.*
*Αποχαιρετούμε την Μπεάτα Ασημακοπούλου.*

*Ένας συμβολικός αποχαιρετισμός στην Μπεάτα Ασημακοπούλου που ταξίδεψε για μακριά.*


Ας γυρίσουμε στα *1962* για να δούμε πλάνα από την ταινία *"Ο γαμπρός μου ο δικηγόρος"* σε σκηνοθεσία Ο*ρέστη Λάσκου* και με πρωταγωνιστές τ*ον Νίκο Σταυρίδη, την Μπεάτα Ασημακοπούλου και τον Γιώργο Πάντζα.*

Ο καλός φίλος *Nicholas Peppas* βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι και επιβλέπει τον απόπλου του πλοίου.

*Film of Orestes Laskos (1962) "Μy brother-in-law is a lawer" (O gambros mou o dikigoros) with Beata Asimakopoulou.*
*Beata Asimakopoulou has left to a long long journey.*

*"Queen Frederica"* departs for a long journey ...

φουγάρο.jpg αποχαιρετισμός.jpg αποχαιρετισμός 2.jpg αποχαιρετισμός 3.jpg Μπεάτα Ασημακοπούλου.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και η συνέχεια.

From the same film.

Ο κόσμος.jpg Ανεβαίνοντας τη σκάλα.jpg Τελικός αποχαιρετισμός.jpg Βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη.jpg Βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη 2.jpg

----------


## starce

Poli orees photo. Efkaristo poli roi.

----------


## britanis

only two words
"thank you"

----------


## gtogias

Φίλε Αντώνη μεγαλείο.

Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ.

----------


## Rocinante

Αχ βρε Αντωνη τι μας κανεις βραδυατικα.
Σε ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Και η συνέχεια.
> From the same film.Ο κόσμος.jpgΑνεβαίνοντας τη σκάλα.jpg
> Τελικός αποχαιρετισμός.jpgΒασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη.jpgΒασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη 2.jpg


Thank you very much for this cornucopia of feelings.....  Thank you Roi!  You are a King!

N

----------


## seaways_lover

*Αυτος ειναι ο Αντωνης. Παντα φορτωμενος με υπεροχες μνημες που απλοχερα σκορπιζει σε ολους εμας.* 
*Αγαπημενε μου φιλε Αντωνη θερμοτατα ευχαριστω σε!*

----------


## nikosnasia

Σκηνές από μια αναχώρηση του υπερωκεάνειου ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ για Νέα Υόρκη παρουσιάζονται σε μιά ταινία του ελληνικού κινηματογράφου παραγωγής 1956 με τίτλο ΔΟΛΛΑΡΙΑ & ΟΝΕΙΡΑ.

Η ταινία αυτή στην οποία πρωταγωνιστει η Κυρία ¶ννα Συνοδινού εκτός από τις σκηνές αναχώρησης του πλοίου έχει και σημαντικές εικόνες από γυρίσματα στο εσωτερικό και στα καταστρώματα του.

Η σκηνοθεσία της ταινίας είναι του Ίωνα Νταιφά.

Παίζουν ακόμη οι ηθοποιοί Νίκος Καζής, Βασίλης Αφεντάκης, Σταύρος Ξενίδης, Μιράντα, Μαρίκα Νέζερ, Μήτσος Μυράτ, Κυριάκος Μαυρέας, Κώστας ΧηΧρήστος κά.
ΔΟΛΛΑΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΝΕΙΡΑ-1956.1.jpg

ΔΟΛΛΑΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΝΕΙΡΑ-1956.2.jpg

ΔΟΛΛΑΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΝΕΙΡΑ-1956.3.jpg

ΔΟΛΛΑΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΝΕΙΡΑ-1956.4.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Και η έξοδος από τα φανάρια του Πειραιά.
ΔΟΛΛΑΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΝΕΙΡΑ-1956.5.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Iστορικες στιγμες!Βαρια ονοματα, βαρια καραβια,καπεταναιοι που πολεμισαν.Συγκρισεις δεν χωρουν.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το πλοιο *Βασιλισσα Φρειδερικη* (γυρω στο 1961) απο το ιστορικο φωτογραφικο υλικο της ΕΡΤ και ειδικα απο την συλλογη του φωτογραφου Πετρου Πουλιδου (1905−1967).


Freideriki.jpg

----------


## gigeorgi

Γεια σας
Μερικές φωτογραφίες του υπερωκεάνειου από την ταινία του σκηνοθέτη και σεναριογράφου Γιώργου Τζαβέλλα "ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ" που πρωτοπροβλήθηκε στις 14/9/1958. Ο Κλέων (Δημήτρης Χορν), ταμίας σε τράπεζα, ανακαλύπτει ένα φαινομενικά αδιάθετο υπόλοιπο 1.101.101.10 δραχμών. Κάνει το μεγάλο βήμα και σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα τρώει τα λεφτά με τη Μπιμπί (Υβόν Σανσόν). Φυσικά καταλήγει στη φυλακή όπου διηγείται την ιστορία του στον δεσμοφύλακα (Βασίλη Αυλωνίτη). Όταν αποφυλακίζεται ξεκινά για μια καλύτερη τύχη για την Αμερική. Από την αναχώρηση του πλοίου και οι σκηνές. Η ταινία έχει δημοσιευθεί στο Youtube και οι συνημμένες φωτογραφίες έχουν λίγο "πειραχθεί" με το Gimp:

Εδώ η πρύμνη του καραβιού.
01 VF.jpg

Το κατάστρωμα.
02  VF.jpg

Οι μπουρούδες.
03  VF.jpg

Η πρωταγωνίστρια κατεβαίνει από την πρόχειρη σκάλα της τελευταίας στιγμής.
04  VF.jpg

ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΑΙ

----------


## gigeorgi

ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ

Το τελευταίο σκαλοπάτι της σκάλας.
05  VF.jpg

Τα πρυμναία καταστρώματα γεμάτα επιβάτες.
07  VF.jpg

Το πλαϊνό του πλοίου.
08  VF.jpg

Το υπερωκεάνειο αναχωρεί.
09  VF.jpg


Ευχαριστώ

----------


## gtogias

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε gigeorgi. Θρυλική ταινία, θρυλικό πλοίο.

----------


## Apostolos

Χθές το έβλεπα! Η σφυρίχτρα ήταν η πραγματική;

----------


## gigeorgi

Apostolos καλημέρα.
Δεν μπορώ να σου πω αν η σφυρίχτρα είναι η πραγματική. Φωτογραφία από την ταινία είναι. Να και μία ακόμη από την ταινία "Ο ΓΑΜΠΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ Ο ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟΣ". Φαίνεται να μοιάζουν.

10 VF.jpg

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Hlias

*Μ ε γ α λ ο π ρ ε π έ σ τ α τ ο πλοίο!* Γίνομαι γραφικός, αλλά καμιά φορά νιώθω ότι θα μου ταίριαζε μια άλλη εποχή... πόσο θα ήθελα να περιπλανηθώ πάνω σε ένα τέτοιο καράβι, να περπατήσω στα ξύλινα καταστρώματα, να κάτσω στα κλασσικά σαλόνια και να ακούω τις μελωδίες εκείνης της εποχής... Απίθανα τα φωτογραφικά ντοκουμέντα των φίλων, φοβερές οι μπροσούρες της εποχής. Τα συγχαρητήριά μου στον φίλο britanis, για την δουλειά του! Πολύ ωραίο το αποτέλεσμα! 

Μακάρι να υπήρχε κάποιος τρόπος, να διατηρόντουσαν αυτά τα πλοία... να μου πεις τώρα, πιο να πρωτοκάνανε μουσείο...  ας αρκεστούμε στις φωτογραφίες και στις διηγήσεις... :cry:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Μ ε γ α λ ο π ρ ε π έ σ τ α τ ο πλοίο!* Γίνομαι γραφικός, αλλά καμιά φορά νιώθω ότι θα μου ταίριαζε μια άλλη εποχή... πόσο θα ήθελα να περιπλανηθώ πάνω σε ένα τέτοιο καράβι, να περπατήσω στα ξύλινα καταστρώματα, να κάτσω στα κλασσικά σαλόνια και να ακούω τις μελωδίες εκείνης της εποχής...


Ισως σε κανουν να ζησεις μεσα στο πλοιο τα εξης

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNUFDQYXnOs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A00IAlQS_sU
Και σαν  *Malolo*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V02pQIzvRG4

----------


## Ellinis

> Γίνομαι γραφικός, αλλά καμιά φορά νιώθω ότι θα μου ταίριαζε μια άλλη εποχή... πόσο θα ήθελα να περιπλανηθώ πάνω σε ένα τέτοιο καράβι, να περπατήσω στα ξύλινα καταστρώματα, να κάτσω στα κλασσικά σαλόνια και να ακούω τις μελωδίες εκείνης της εποχής...


Να είσαι σίγουρος οτι δεν είσαι ο μόνος. Το συναίσθημα που δημιουργούν ακόμη και σήμερα τα καράβια εκείνης της εποχής είναι αξιοσημείωτο.

Και μιας και ο Νίκος μας θύμησε το Μalolo, ας το δούμε πως ήταν αρχικά, πριν ανέβουν οι βάρκες ένα κατάστρωμα παραπάνω.

Image1.jpg
πηγή: steamboat bill

----------


## Hlias

Πολύ όμορφα όλα τα βίντεο (πως και δεν την έχω δει ακόμα τη συγκεκριμένη ταινία..:| ) παιδιά... Η εικόνα του πλοίου που μπαίνει στο λιμάνι, είναι φοβερή.

Του ταίριαζε και το μαύρο χρώμα, σαν Malolo, είναι ακόμα πιο επιβλητικό!!!  :Surprised: 

Μα δε μπορούσε να υπάρχει ένα τέτοιο καράβι, να γυρίζει τα νησιά μας και να παίρνει μόνο επιβάτες, αυτούς που δε βιάζονται να φτάσουν στο προορισμό τους, αλλά θέλουν να απολαύσουν το ταξίδι τους. Να μπαίνεις σε ένα τέτοιο πλοίο και να νομίζεις ότι ο χρόνος γύρισε πίσω...

----------


## Naias II

Μια εικόνα του υπερωκεάνιου στο Πειραιά, από τη ταινία "Ποτέ την Κυριακή" του 1959. Δυστυχώς δεν το δείχνει ολόκληρο.

PDVD_002.jpg

----------


## stratoscy

> Μια εικόνα του υπερωκεάνιου στο Πειραιά, από τη ταινία "Ποτέ την Κυριακή" του 1959. Δυστυχώς δεν το δείχνει ολόκληρο.
> 
> PDVD_002.jpg



Δεν πειράζει ακόμα και το μισό μας κάνει :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

¶φιξη ομογενών από τις ΗΠΑ στον Πειραιά με το υπερωκεάνιο «*Βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη*»

*15/4/1965*

Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...245&thid=15507

VF.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ο Υφυπουργός παρά τη Προεδρία της Κυβερνήσεως Δημήτριος Γεωργίου ανέρχεται στο υπερωκεάνιο _Βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη_, το οποίο εισέρχεται στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, προκειμένου να υποδεχθεί ελληνοαμερικανούς ομογενείς, μέλη της οργάνωσης AHEPA, που επισκέπτονται την Ελλάδα.

3/4/1966

Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1669&thid=7502

Q1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη_

5/1/1961

19610105 Queen Freder.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σκηνές από την άφιξη του Βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη στον Πειραιά από την ταινία" Τρία κορίτσια από την Αμέρικα", 1964. Τα βιντεάκια αυτά είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να "ζήσουμε"ακόμη μία φορά τα καράβια που χάθηκαν εδώ και χρόνια.

http://vidds.net/v/en/home-lines-que...365L4S3K4.html

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Υ/Κ* Βασιλισσα Φρειδερικη*...

orestis072.jpg
_Καταχωρημενη διαφημιση στο περιοδικο Εικονες_

----------


## Naias II

Το παρακάτω διαφημιστικό, με την υπέροχη φωτογραφία είχε κοσμήσει πολλά διαφημιστικά της εταιρείας και σε καρτ ποσταλ με την ίδια φωτογραφία.
Πρώτη φορά όμως το βλέπω μαζί με τα δρομολόγια.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Επιστρέφουμε στον Πειραιά για έναν διπλό αποχαιρετισμό.
> Αποχαιρετούμε το "Βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη"**που φεύγει.
> Αποχαιρετούμε την Μπεάτα Ασημακοπούλου.
> * *Ένας συμβολικός αποχαιρετισμός στην Μπεάτα Ασημακοπούλου που ταξίδεψε για μακριά.*
> Ας γυρίσουμε στα *1962* για να δούμε πλάνα από την ταινία *"Ο γαμπρός μου ο δικηγόρος"* σε σκηνοθεσία Ο*ρέστη Λάσκου* και με πρωταγωνιστές τ*ον Νίκο Σταυρίδη, την Μπεάτα Ασημακοπούλου και τον Γιώργο Πάντζα.*


Φαινεται οτι ο _Ορεστης Λασκος_ αγαπουσε το *Βασιλισσα Φρειδερικη.* Ιδου και αλλο ενα εργο του του 1964 (νομιζω), *Μπετοβεν και Μπ**ου**ζουκι*, με τον _Μιμη Φωτοπουλο_ και τον _Νικο Σταυριδη_.  Επαιζαν ακομη η γυναικα του Λασκου, _Μπεατα Ασημακοπουλου_, ο _Γιαννης Γκιωνακης_, ο _Σταυρος Παραβας_, ο _Σωτηρης Μουστακας_ και η _Αλεκα Στρατηγου_. Η πουσικη ηταν του _Μανου Λοιζου_ και τραγουδουσε η _Κλειω Δεναρδου_!

Στα πρωτα πλανα, το ανεβασμα μιας Mercedes στο καραβι και ο αποχαιρετισμος

0.jpg
1.jpg
2.jpg

Και απο το ιδιο εργο, το πλοιο σε πιο μεγαλες φωτογραφιες

IMG_0710.JPG IMG_0716.JPG IMG_0718.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A very nice advertisement of *Queen Frederica* for the Greek Americans who wanted to go on vacation to Greece. It appeared in the May 1963 issue of the Greek American newspaper _Η ΝΕΑ ΥΟΡΚΗ_ (NEW YORK). From my personal collection.

Ωραιοτατη διαφημιση του *Βασιλισσα Φρειδερικη* για τους Ελληνοαμερικανους που ηθελαν να πανε για διακοπες στην Ελλαδα. Απο το Ελληνοαμερικανικο περιοδικο _Η ΝΕΑ ΥΟΡΚΗ_ του Μαιου 1963. Προσωπικη μου συλλογη

Queen Frederica.jpg

Ολοσελιση διαφημιση του *Βασιλισσα Φρειδερικη* απο το προγραμμα του _Πρωτου Φεστιβαλ Αθηνων_ (24 Αυγουστου εως 2 Οκτωβριου 1955). Απο την συλλογη μου

Whole-page ad of *Queen Frederica* from the program of the _First Festival of Athens_ (August 24 to October 2, 1955). From my personal collection

Queen Frederica.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Χωρις σχολια 23/12/1954

19541223 Q Frederica.jpg 
Διαφημιση του *Βασιλισσα Φρειδερικη* να πηγαινει στην Αυστραλια! 8/9/1959

*Queen Frederica* going to Australia!!! Newspaper of September 8, 1959 Read about Queen Frederica in Australia in Plowman's book _The Chandris Liners and Celebrity Cruises_ http://books.google.com/books?id=F8d...tralia&f=false

19590908 Q Frederica.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στη σημερινή (9 Μαίου 2010) επίσκεψη στο Μουσείο Ναυτικής Παράδοσης είχαμε την ευκαιρία να δούμε το μπούσουλα του καραβιού. Πόσες φορές θα κράτησαν πορεία στο βόρειο Ατλαντικό με αυτό το μπούσουλα;
freidcompass.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι αφού μάθαμε από τον Παναγιώτη πως ένα κομμάτι του πλοίου παραμένει κοντά μας, ας το δούμε σε όλο του το μεγαλείο δεξαμενισμένο ως ATLANTIC του Ευγενίδη. Πλώρη ορθή κοφτή και βύθισμα που εξασφάλιζε άνετη πλεύση με κάθε καιρό.

Αφιερωμένη, που αλλού; , στον Polykas!

Atlantic drydock.jpg
πηγή

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Bαπορι που σου δινει την εντυπωση οτι δεν σπαει με τιποτα.Και ομως στο ταξιδι δοκιμων ειχε ενα πολυ ασχημο ατυχημα και πηγε να βυθιστει.Μια ιστορια που μολις βρω που εχω το βιβλιο θα σας την γραψω.....με την  πηγη βεβαια οπως κανουν ολοιο οι μεγαλοι ιστορικοι

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι μια εξαιρετική φωτογραφία του QUEEN FREDERICA να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Βαλέτα το 1971. 
Παρατηρήστε τα σινιάλα με τους Μαλτέζικους σταυρούς, της ναυλώτριας Sovereign Cruises, στα φουγάρα του.

----------


## Joyrider

Ιστορικό πλοίο μετέφερε καραβιές μεταναστών.Θα έπρεπε να διαλέξουν ένα άλλο όνομα για ένα τόσο όμορφο σκαρί !

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Ιστορικό πλοίο μετέφερε καραβιές μεταναστών.Θα έπρεπε να διαλέξουν ένα άλλο όνομα για ένα τόσο όμορφο σκαρί !


Και τι ονομα θα ηταν το πιο καταληλο για εσενα joyrider?

----------


## Joyrider

> Και τι ονομα θα ηταν το πιο καταληλο για εσενα joyrider?


 
Το ΕΛΛΑΣ ή το ΑΘΗΝΑ ας πούμε ;  :Wink:  τέλος πάντων δεν ζούσα εκείνη την εποχή αλλά μια κουβέντα που κάναμε με άλλο συμφορουμίτη μου είπε ότι τότε βαφτίζανε σωρηδόν ακόμα και τα παιδιά τους με ονόματα βασιλιάδων.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το ΕΛΛΑΣ ή το ΑΘΗΝΑ ας πούμε ;  τέλος πάντων δεν ζούσα εκείνη την εποχή αλλά μια κουβέντα που κάναμε με άλλο συμφορουμίτη μου είπε ότι τότε βαφτίζανε σωρηδόν ακόμα και τα παιδιά τους με ονόματα βασιλιάδων.


 
Ακριβώς , όπως και το υπερωκεάνειο έτσι και πολλές Ελληνίδες τότε <είχαν την τύχη> να ονομασθούν έτσι.

----------


## gtogias

> Ακριβώς , όπως και το υπερωκεάνειο έτσι και πολλές Ελληνίδες τότε <είχαν την τύχη> να ονομασθούν έτσι.


Τώρα κατά πόσο ήταν με τη βούληση των πολιτών η ονοματοδοσία είναι υπό αίρεση.

Πέρα από τις πιθανές συμπάθειες/αντιπάθειες, πολιτικές απόψεις κλπ, οι εποχές ήταν για πολύ κόσμο επιεικώς ταραγμένες οπότε μη κρίνουμε με τα σημερινά δεδομένα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Τώρα κατά πόσο ήταν με τη βούληση των πολιτών η ονοματοδοσία είναι υπό αίρεση.
> 
> Πέρα από τις πιθανές συμπάθειες/αντιπάθειες, πολιτικές απόψεις κλπ, οι εποχές ήταν για πολύ κόσμο επιεικώς ταραγμένες οπότε μη κρίνουμε με τα σημερινά δεδομένα.


Aλεξανδρος,Κωνσταντινος, που ειναι και της μοδας, Παυλος , Γεωργιος,Αννα Μαρια, Σοφια, Ολγα, Φρειδερικη, Ειρηνη, Νικολαος, Θεωδορος, Φιλιππος  ειναι ονοματα υπο διωγμο γιατι κατι μας θυμιζουν?
Τι να πω? Γιατι οχι?Ειναι και αυτο μια αποψη!

----------


## gtogias

> Aλεξανδρος,Κωνσταντινος, που ειναι και της μοδας, Παυλος , Γεωργιος,Αννα Μαρια, Σοφια, Ολγα, Φρειδερικη, Ειρηνη, Νικολαος, Θεωδορος, Φιλιππος ειναι ονοματα υπο διωγμο γιατι κατι μας θυμιζουν?
> Τι να πω? Γιατι οχι?Ειναι και αυτο μια αποψη!


Πιθανόν και να είναι άποψη, αλλά όχι δική μου. Μπες στο κόπο να ξαναδιαβάσεις αυτό που έγραψα.

----------


## Ellinis

Ας δούμε άλλη μια ωραία φωτογραφία του πλοίου, αυτή τη φορά στο Fremantle της Αυστραλίας, δια χειρός Gordy Ross.

Στη λεκάνη του λιμανιού φαίνεται να μανουβράρει και το ξεχωριστό υπερωκεάνιο ORIANA της P&O - Orient Line. 

Queen Frederica at_Fremantle_Gordy Ross.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μία πραγματικά νοσταλγική φωτογραφία του καραβολάτρη Brad Mitchell ενός από τα πλέον αγαπημένα μεταναστευτικά καράβια μαζί με το Ολυμπία και το Πατρίς (Αυστραλία), το Βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη με τα χρώματα της θυγατρικής της Home Lines, National Hellenic Lines, ενώ προσεγγίζει την προβλήτα στην Ν. Υόρκη το έτος 1961.

01_Slides_051.jpg
πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καταπληκτικη εικονα! Ευχαριστουμε Αλεξανδρε

----------


## τοξοτης

Τρείς ακόμη φωτογραφίες της <μεγάλης κυρίας>.
Ελπίζω να μην έχουν ξαναμπεί.

Queen%20Frederica+Ault%20698-01.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...%20698-01.html

Queen%20Frederica-02.jpg 
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...derica-02.html

Queen%20Frederica-05.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...derica-05.html

----------


## Ellinis

> Τρείς ακόμη φωτογραφίες της <μεγάλης κυρίας>.
> Ελπίζω να μην έχουν ξαναμπεί.


Στην 1η φωτο το πλοίο είναι στη Μάλτα με τα χαρακτηριστικά σινιάλα της ναυλώτριας εταιρίας Sovereign Cruises.

Στη 2η είναι παροπλισμένο στο River Fal της Αγγλίας, μετά το τέλος της ναύλωσης, με τους Μαλτέζικους σταυρούς να έχουν μπογιατιστεί αλλά να διακρίνονται.

Στη 3η φωτο είναι με τα σινιάλα της Blue Sea Cruises, θυγατρικής του Χανδρή για την οποία δούλεψε μια σεζόν το καράβι. Με τα σινιάλα της έμεινε παροπλισμένο στην Κυνοσούρα και μέχρι που πήγε για σκραπ στου Σάββα.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια πολύ καλή φωτογραφία-προφίλ του ΒΑΣΣΙΛΙΣΑ ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ πλαγιοδετημένο στο λιμάνι του Χόμπαρτ στην Αυστραλία πριν 46 χρόνια.

queen frederica 66 hobart.jpg
Πηγή© Fred Vanderbom

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Μια πολύ καλή φωτογραφία-προφίλ του ΒΑΣΣΙΛΙΣΑ ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ πλαγιοδετημένο στο λιμάνι του Χόμπαρτ στην Αυστραλία πριν 46 χρόνια.
> 
> queen frederica 66 hobart.jpg
> Πηγή© Fred Vanderbom


Και θα συμπλήρωνα ¶ρη ότι παρόλη την ηλικία του φαίνεται σε άψογη κατάσταση χωρίς κτυπήματα στις λαμαρίνες και φρεσκοβαμένο. Κλασικό δείγμα της συντήρησης των Χανδρέϊκων καραβιών.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μία κοντινή φωτογραφία της χαρακτηριστικής πλώρης της δεκαετίας 20 στο Σύδνεϋ το 1969.
QUEEN_FREDERICA3.jpg
πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## Ellinis

Το QUEEN FREDERICA ποζάρει με τα σινιάλα του Ευγενίδη σε κάποιο Ισπανικό λιμάνι.

queen frederica 12.jpg Queen Frederica 11.jpg
πηγή © Biblioteca de Nautica Universidad de la Laguna

----------


## vaggos59

Ομολογώ ότι περίμενα με ιδιαίτερη αγωνία να ενεργοποιηθεί ο λογαριασμός μου, ώστε να συνεισφέρω και εγώ στο ιδιαίτερα πολύτιμο αυτό αρχείο σας. Ομολογώ ακόμα, ότι συγκινήθηκα ιδιαίτερα, καθώς η ανάγνωση των προηγούμενων ποστ, καθώς με γύρισαν πολλά χρόνια πίσω. Και συγκεκριμένα στο 1959. Χρονολογία της γέννησής μου. Τότε, που ο πατέρας μου Νικόλαος Μαρκουλής, ήταν πρωτοδεύτερος μηχανικός στο Βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη. Τότε, που η μητέρα μου, του έστελνε τηλεγράφημα για να του ανακοινώσει το χαρμόσυνο νέο. «Συγχαρητήρια, έτεκεν άρρεν. Για να ακολουθήσουν τα κεράσματα. Θυμάμαι αμυδρά, ότι ερχόταν μία φορά τον μήνα. Και εμείς πηγαίναμε να τον υποδεχθούμε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Εκεί στον ¶γιο Νικόλαο. 
Και μετέπειτα, έφηβος, όταν περνούσα από εκεί, πάντα θυμόμουν αυτές τις σκηνές. Ο πατέρας μου, πάντα με συγκίνηση αναφερόταν στην εμπειρία του να είσαι σε αυτή την Βασίλισσα. Το ίδιο και η μητέρα μου που τον είχε συνοδεύσει πολλές φορές σε ταξίδια στην Αμερική. Από εκεί είναι και η φωτογραφία που δημοσιεύω. Κάπου στο 1958-59. 
old family (83).jpg
Σήμερα αναχωρώ για τις Πασχαλινές μου διακοπές. Με την επιστροφή μου θα πάω στο πατρικό μου και θα ψάξω και για άλλες φωτογραφίες από τη ζωή στο Βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη και θα τις αναρτήσω. 
Με συγκίνηση διάβασα και το ποστ του eser. Που σχολίαζε την φωτογραφία από μέρος του πληρώματος. Και αυτό, γιατί αναφερόταν και στον Νονό μου. Τον Κωνσταντίνο Παπακωνσταντίνου. Ο οποίος δυστυχώς και όπως πολύ σωστά γράφει, δεν είναι πια εν ζωή. Στη μνήμη του όμως, δημοσιεύω την φωτογραφία του. Και είμαι σίγουρος, ότι όσοι τον γνώριζαν θα συγκινηθούν. Η φωτογραφία αυτή είναι από το 1960. Στην φωτογραφία που δημοσιεύετε, δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να τον αναγνωρίσω. Αν και είναι περίπου εκείνα τα χρόνια. 
1960.jpg
Θυμήθηκα επίσης τον Παναγιώτη Ρόκκο, τον οποίο γνώρισα στην SUNLINE, καθώς μετά το Δημοτικό, πήγαινα τα καλοκαίρια στην SUNLINEόπου εργαζόταν ο νονός μου για να περνάω τις ώρες μου. Και κάθε πρωί, πέρναγε από το σπίτι μου για να με πάρει ένας άνθρωπος μάλαμα. Ο κ. Αρσενικός, που εργαζόταν επίσης στο τμήμα της τροφοδοσίας. Και κάθε Δευτέρα και Παρασκευή, όταν έρχονταν τα πλοία, ΣΤΕΛΛΑ ΜΑΡΙΣ Ι, ΙΙ, ΣΤΕΛΛΑ ΟΚΕΑΝΙΣ και ΣΤΕΛΛΑ ΣΟΛΑΡΙΣ, δεν ήξερα ποιο πλοίο να πρωτογυρίσω. 
Αυτά προς το παρόν. 
Εύχομαι σε όλους, καλή Ανάσταση και καλό Πάσχα.

----------


## Ellinis

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας φίλε vaggos59 και σε ευχαριστούμε για όσα μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας.

----------


## ifigenia

Πολυ θα σας παρακαλουσα να με φερετε σε επαφη με καποιον που να υπηρετουσε στο Βασιλισσα Φρειδερικη την δεκαετια του 1960. Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω για καποιο περιστατικο του καραβιου κατα την διαρκεια ταξιδιου του στην Αμερικη και για το SOS που εξεπεμψε οταν επεσε σε πολυ σφοδρη καταιγιδα και εσπασαν οι δυο απο τις καπνοδοχους του με αποτελεσμα να εκενωθει εν πλω.

Με πολυ εκτιμηση και χρονια πολλα σε ολους.

----------


## Ellinis

Kαλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας ifigenia. Από όσο γνωρίζω δεν είχε ποτέ εκπέμψει SOS το "Φρειδερίκη", ούτε είχε εκενωθεί  εν πλώ. Επίσης δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ να σπάνε οι τσιμινιέρες ενός καραβιού λόγω κακοκαιρίας, όσο σφοδρή και να είναι αυτή. 

Να δούμε τη "Φρειδερίκη" σε μια ωραία πόζα με τα σινιάλα του Χανδρή.

Queen_Frederica_JF_.jpg
Φωτο: C.Howell

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σε αυτην την ωραια φωτο που ανεβασε ο ellinis πιστευω οτι το θρυλικο υπερωκεανιο ειναι πιο ομορφο απο ποτε

----------


## ifigenia

> Kαλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας ifigenia. Από όσο γνωρίζω δεν είχε ποτέ εκπέμψει SOS το "Φρειδερίκη", ούτε είχε εκενωθεί  εν πλώ. Επίσης δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ να σπάνε οι τσιμινιέρες ενός καραβιού λόγω κακοκαιρίας, όσο σφοδρή και να είναι αυτή. 
> 
> Να δούμε τη "Φρειδερίκη" σε μια ωραία πόζα με τα σινιάλα του Χανδρή.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 133097
> Φωτο: C.Howell


 Και ομως το περιστατικο εχει συμβει. Το διηγηθηκε ναυτικος που δουλευε  μεσα το 1958. Μπορει οι τσιμινιερες  να μην ξεκολησαν απο την βαση τους  αλλα επαθαν γερες βλαβες. Δυστυχως ουτε ο φιλος μου που μου το μετεφερε  ζει ποσο μαλλον ο ναυτικος.
Το περιστατικο αποσιωπηθηκε γιατι υπηρχαν πολλοι σοβαροι λογοι να μην κοινοποιηθει.
Ψαχνω  το Νορβηγικο πλοιο που φορτωσε τους επιβατες μετα το ΣΟΣ καθως επισης  και τα ναυπηγεια  που επισκευαζονταν το Φρειδερικη στην Ν.Υορκη. Την  δεκαετια του 50-60. Επαναλαμβανω την εκκληση μου για  ναυτικους που  γνωριζουν το θεμα. Αληθεια τα ημερολογια των πλοιων που φυλασσονται?  Φιλος μου εχει αγορασει ενα φινιστρινι του Φρειδερικη και αυτο θα ναι το  εξωφυλλο του βιβλιου που σκοπευω να γραψω. Θα το φωτογραφησει και θα  μου το στειλει για οσους τα θυμουνται ακομη.

Ευχαριστω τους θαλασσολυκους. Να στε ολοι καλα.
Αν θελει καποιος ας μου στειλει pm για τα υπολοιπα.... και υπαρχουν αρκετα......

ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oι τσιμινιερες σπανε καμια φορα γιαυτο και στο παρελθον ειχαν και συρματοσκοινα.Πριν λιγα χρονια ειχα ακουσει απο πλοιαρχο ΕΝ για πλοιο νεοτευκτο της ακτοπλοιας οπου η τσιμινιερα ουσιαστικα <ξεκολησε>απο την βαση της μετα απο κακοκαιρια

----------


## ifigenia

> Oι τσιμινιερες σπανε καμια φορα γιαυτο και στο παρελθον ειχαν και συρματοσκοινα.Πριν λιγα χρονια ειχα ακουσει απο πλοιαρχο ΕΝ για πλοιο νεοτευκτο της ακτοπλοιας οπου η τσιμινιερα ουσιαστικα <ξεκολησε>απο την βαση της μετα απο κακοκαιρια



Αναμφιβολλα το Φρειδερικη εγραψε ιστορια σαν το πιο συγχρονο, πολυτελες  και ασφαλες ποντοπορο για την εποχη του. Ενα εθνικο κοσμημα στις θαλασσες του κοσμου. Ειναι κριμα που δεν διατηρηθηκε σαν μουσειο. Αυτο αλλα και το αλλο του Αμερικανικου πολεμικου ναυτικου που πηρε μερος στο πειραμα της Φιλαδελφειας και εκχωρηθηκε μετα στο πολεμικο μας ναυτικο. Δυο ιστορικα πλοια που κατεληξαν για παλιοσιδερα.
Συνεχιζω την ερευνα μου για το ατυχημα που ειχε το καραβι στελνοντας επιστολη στο υπουργειο ναυτιλιας της Νορβηγιας.  Δεν μπορει καποιος θα θυμαται για το περιστατικο αυτο. Εκτος αν εσυ φιλε  Bruce  εχεις κατι να μου στειλεις για το περιστατικο του ατυχηματος που ανεφερες σε αλλο  thread  εδω. 

ευχαριστω και παλι

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το κινηματογραφικο εργο *Δολλαρια και Ονειρα* του σκηνοθετη Ιωνος Νταιφα γυριστηκε το 1955 και ανεβηκε στους Αθηναικους κινηματογραφους το Οκτωβριο του 1956. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FVBZiBSki4

Το εργο αυτο εχει σημασια για μας γιατι σχεδον το εν τριτον του εργου γυρισθηκε στα καταστρωματα και στους εσωτερικους χωρους του υπερωκεανειου *Βασιλισσα Φρειδερικη*. Η πολυτελεια του πλοιου αυτου απαστραπτει, ιδιως στους χωρους της πρωτης θεσεως. Παρα το γεγονος οτι το σεναριο ειναι καπως παιδαριωδες (δυο Ελληνοαμερικανοι δικηγοροι ψαχνουν τον κληρονομο ενος πλουσιου μεταναστη με το ονομα... Παπαδοπουλος απο την Πελοποννησο), αξιζει να το δειτε το εργο για τις σκηνες στο μεγαλοπρεπες πλοιο.

Ο Ιων Νταιφας ηταν σκηνοθετης κινηματογραφικων εργων για λιγα χρονια πριν το γυρισει στο ραδιοφωνο και την τηλεοραση οπου εγινε ο βασικος τους σκηνοθετης για πολλα χρονια... Ποσα εργα ακουσαμε απο το "Θεατρο της Δευτερας" και το "Θεατρο της Τεταρτης" της ΕΙΡ στις δεκαετιες του 1950 και 1960, σκηνοθετημενα απο τον Ντιαφα! Ο Ιων Νταιφας ηταν ο συζυγος της γνωστης μας Λολας Νταιφα και πατερας της Ελγκας Νταιφα. Στο εργο, με μουσικη Μανου Χατζιδακη και ενα τραγουδι με την Μπεμπα Κυριακιδου, τους δυο βασικους ρολους τους επαιζαν δυο μεγαλοι ηθοποιοι του Εθνικου Θεατρου, η μεγαλη μας Αννα Συνοδινο (1927- ) και ο Νικος Καζης (1927-2006). Δυστυχως δεν ηταν οι καταλληλοι για τους ρολους αυτους, ιδιως η Αννα Συνοδινου που δεν θα μας πεισει οτι ειναι _ενζενυ_, εστω κιαν παιζει το ρολο μια νεαρας ... αρχαιολογου που εργαζεται σαν υπαλληλος για να τα βγαλει περα. Τα δυο αλλα μεγαλα ονοματα ειναι ο Βασιλης Αφεντακης και ο παντα εξαιρετικος Σταυρος Ξενιδης (1924-2008), εδώ στο δευτερο κινηματογραφικο εργο της καρριερας του. Ο Βασιλης Αφεντακης (1888- 1964) ηταν ενας παλαιμαχος ηθοποιος, πιο γνωστος απο τις προπολεμικες του επιτυχειες σε οπερεττες. Ηταν ιδιαιτερα γνωστος ως "ο βασιλευς των Αθιγγανων" στην οπερα  _Περουζε_ του Θεοφραστου Σακελλαριδη (με _Περουζε_ και _Θανο_ την νυφη του Ελλη και τον αδελφο του Νικο Αφεντακη).

photo[9].JPG
Εδω ο Σταυρος Ξενιδης στο πλοιο

photo[10].JPG
Εδω ο Βασιλης Αφεντακης μπαινει σε χωρο πρωτης θεσεως

photo[11].JPG
Σταυρος Ξενιδης, Αννα Συνοδινου και Βασιλης Αφεντακης

photo[12].JPG
Σταυρος Ξενιδης και Νικος Καζης

photo[15].JPG
Το μεγαλοπρεπες πλοιο μας!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στο κινηματογραφικο εργο *Δολλαρια και Ονειρα* του 1956 (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FVBZiBSki4) το εν τριτον γυρισθηκε στα καταστρωματα και στους εσωτερικους χωρους του υπερωκεανειου *Βασιλισσα Φρειδερικη*. Στο εργο επαιζαν και ο Μητσος Μυρατ (1878-1964), η κορη του (απο την Κυβελη) Μιραντα (1906-94), η Μαρικα Νεζερ (1906-89), ο Κυριακος Μαυρεας (1902-58), ο Κωστας Χατζηχρηστος (1921-2001) και ενας ανεπαναληπτος Νασος Κεδρακας (1915-81) σε ενα απο τους καλυτερους ρολους της καρριερας του. Σε ενα μικρο ρολο και η θρυλικη Μελπομενη Κολυβα (1893-1981) που ειχε γινει πασιγνωστη στην οπερεττα και οπερα (Τραβιατα, Καρμεν) 35 χρονια πριν!

Η ταινια εχει μεγαλη σημασια οχι μονο για το *Βασιλισσα Φρειδερικη* αλλα γιατι εχει παρα πολλες (και εκπληκτικα καθαρες) σκηνες απο το κεντρο των Αθηνων του 1955, την Βασιλισσης Αμαλιας, την Βασιλισσης Σοφιας, το Συνταγμα, την Αγορα, το Ηφαιστειο, την Λεωφορο Συγγρου (που μαλλον δεν θα την αναγνωρισετε αν ειστε κατω των σαραντα ετων), τα παλια τραμ, τα λεωφορεια της εποχης, τους τροχονομους, κλπ, κλπ.

photo[16].JPG 
Νικος Καζης και η Βασιλισσα Φρειδερικη

photo[18].JPG
Βασιλισσα Φρειδερικη

photo[19].JPG
Βασιλισσα Φρειδερικη και Βασιλης Αφεντακης

photo[13].JPG
Σταυρος Ξενιδης και Νικος Καζης

photo[14].jpg
Πολυτελες πρωινο στο πλοιο. Αννα Συνοδινου, Νικος Καζης, Σταυρος Ξενιδης και Βασιλης Αφεντακης

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ορισμενες σκηνες απο τον Πειραια του 1956-57 απο την ταινια *Ο Θειος της Βιολεττας* του  1957, σε σκηνοθεσια Κωστα Ανδριτσου (1916-94). Αναμεσα τους και το *Βασιλισσα Φρειδερικη*.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HK5WodwEI9g

Στην ταινια πρωταγωνιστουν ο Βασιλης Αυλωνιτης (1904-70), η Γκελυ Μαυροπουλου (1932-  , κορη του Αγγελου Μαυροπουλου (1901-79) και της Μαρικας Κρεβατα (1911-94)), ο Μιχαλης Μπουχλης (σε μια απο τις πολυ λιγες ταινιες που προσπαθησε να κανει τον _ζαν πρεμιε_), ο Βασιλης Μεσολογγιτης (1906-88), η Σοφια Βερωνη (1910-99, δειτε αυτο το βιντεο εδω http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...v=1kn-4uTpSIQ#!), η Αννα Παιτατζη (1923-2009), ο Κωστας Χατζηχρηστος (1921-2001) και ο πανταχου παρων (στην δεκαετια του 1950) Νικος Καζης (1927-2006). Αν προσεξετε λιγακι, θσ δειτε σε ενα μικρο ρολακι και τον νεαροτατο Θαναση Βεγγο (1927-2011) !  Η μουσικη επενδυση ειναι του Χρηστου Μουραμπα. Τραγουδουν ο Νικος Καζης, η Γκελυ Μαυροπουλου, ο Μιχαλης Μπουχλης και ο Σωτος Σωτηριου.

{_Σημειωση ΝΑΠ_.  Στην περιοδο 1950-60 υπηρχε μια ομαδα λαμπρων τραγουδιστων ελαφρας μουσικης που εκαναν καρριερα με την Ορχηστρα του ΕΙΡ (υπο την διευθυνση των Κωστα Καπνιση, Αλεκου Γεωργιαδη, Αλεκου Σπαθη και Ακη Σμυρναιου) η σε νυκτερινα κεντρα των Αθηνων με τα συγκροτηματα και ορχηστρες του Γιαννη Σπαρτακου, Σταυρου Ρουχωτα, Γιαννη Σακελλαριδη (γυιου του Θεοφραστου Σακελλαριδη), Λεβ Κανακακη, Νικυ Γιακοβλεφ και Λεο Λεανδρου. Οι τραγουδιστες αυτοι ηταν ο Πανος Παπαθανασιου (αδελφος του Leo Leandros και θειος της Vicki Leandros, ακου εδω http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxV6C4Ol9Eo), ο Θεμης Ζησης (εδω στο Καθε Ονειρο του Κωστα Καπνιση απο το _Κοριτσι με τα παραμυθια_ της Αλικης Βουγιουκλακη http://www.music-bazaar.com/greek-mu...OTI-EPOHI-CD-2), ο Μπαμπης Μαρκαντωνατος (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eX4xNh85gAs), ο Σωτος Σωτηριου, ο Πιερο Λοβατι (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6L1V2H7IPc) και μερικοι αλλοι). Δυστυχως το κοινον θυμαται πια (αν πραγματι τους θυμαται) μονο τον Σωτο Παναγοπουλο και τον Τωνη Μαρουδα. Φυσικα και τους τραγουδιστες Νασο Πατετσο, Φωτη Πολυμερη και Νικο Γουναρη που δεν ειχαν ομως καμμια σχεση με την ΕΙΡ (Εθνικο Ιδρυμα Ραδιοφωνιας)}.

Π9.png

Αλλες σκηνες απο τον Πειραια στο ιδιο εργο, παρα κατω.

Π6.pngΠ7.pngΠ8.pngΠ11.png

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και αλλη μια ταινια που την στολιζει το *Βασιλισσα Φρειδερικη*. Προκειται για την ταινια *Τρια Κοριτσια απο την Αμερικα* του Ντιμη Δαδηρα (εδω με το ονομα Δημητρης Δαδηρας)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X39n1-KxWes

Στην ταινια πρωταγωνιστουν ο Ανδρεας Μπαρκουλης (1936- ), η Γκιζελα Νταλι* (1940-2010, εδω σαν Νταλη), η Μαρικα Κρεββατα (1910-94), ο Βασιλης Αυλωνιτης (1904-70), και ο Γιαννης Μαλλουχος (1934- ). Η μουσικη ειναι το Γιωργου Κατσαρου (1934- ). Μετριο φιλμ που μας ενδιαφερει μονο λογω των σκηνων με το πλοιο.
* Η Γκιζελα Νταλι, η Αδαμαντια Μαυροειδη, ηταν η συζυγος του Ντιμη Δαδηρα.

Τ1.pngT2.pngT3.pngT4.pngT5.png

----------


## τοξοτης

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Malolo-02.html
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Malolo-04.html
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Malolo-05.html
http://www.ssmaritime.com/malolo-matsonia.htm
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1444406

----------


## τοξοτης

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...tsonia-03.html
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...tsonia-05.html
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20M/slides/Matsonia-09.html

Το εικονιζόμενο πλοίο , σύμφωνα με τον φίλο TSS QAM δεν είναι το σωστό

<..........................οι τρεις φωτογραφίες δείχνουν το Monterey του 1932 που βαφτίστηκε  Matsonia το 1957 για να ξαναβαφτιστεί Lurline το 1963 μέχρι να πουληθεί  στον Χανδρή και να ονομαστεί Britanis. Το Βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη ήταν το  αρχικά Malolo του 1926 που βαφτίστηκε το 1937 σε Matsonia ..................................................  ..................................................  ........

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...tsonia-03.html
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...tsonia-05.html
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...tsonia-09.html


Θα σε διορθώσω φίλε Τοξότη γιατί οι τρεις φωτογραφίες δείχνουν το Monterey του 1932 που βαφτίστηκε Matsonia το 1957 για να ξαναβαφτιστεί Lurline το 1963 μέχρι να πουληθεί στον Χανδρή και να ονομαστεί Britanis. Το Βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη ήταν το αρχικά Malolo του 1926 που βαφτίστηκε το 1937 σε Matsonia. Ξέρω, κουραστική ιστορία αυτές οι αλλαγές ονομάτων των καραβιών. Κάθε φορά που κάποιο άλλαζε χέρια βαφτιζόταν με το ίδιο όνομα κάποιο άλλο του στόλου.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Θα σε διορθώσω φίλε Τοξότη γιατί οι τρεις φωτογραφίες δείχνουν το Monterey του 1932 που βαφτίστηκε Matsonia το 1957 για να ξαναβαφτιστεί Lurline το 1963 μέχρι να πουληθεί στον Χανδρή και να ονομαστεί Britanis. Το Βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη ήταν το αρχικά Malolo του 1926 που βαφτίστηκε το 1937 σε Matsonia. Ξέρω, κουραστική ιστορία αυτές οι αλλαγές ονομάτων των καραβιών. Κάθε φορά που κάποιο άλλαζε χέρια βαφτιζόταν με το ίδιο όνομα κάποιο άλλο του στόλου.



  Αγαπητέ TSS QAM σε ευχαριστώ για τη διόρθωση ( πάντα ευπρόσδεκτες). Τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω , παρ ότι δεν είμαι και ο ειδικός βλέπω κάποιες διαφορές.

----------


## Ellinis

> Πολυ θα σας παρακαλουσα να με φερετε σε επαφη με καποιον που να υπηρετουσε στο Βασιλισσα Φρειδερικη την δεκαετια του 1960. Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω για καποιο περιστατικο του καραβιου κατα την διαρκεια ταξιδιου του στην Αμερικη και για το SOS που εξεπεμψε οταν επεσε σε πολυ σφοδρη καταιγιδα και εσπασαν οι δυο απο τις καπνοδοχους του με αποτελεσμα να εκενωθει εν πλω.
> 
> Με πολυ εκτιμηση και χρονια πολλα σε ολους.


Στο τεύχος 23 (1/1995) του περιοδικού "Εφοπλιστής" υπάρχουν κάποιες αφηγήσεις από ναυτικούς του Φρειδερίκη που είχε μαζέψει η Νίκη Δεληγιάννη. Εκεί αναφέρονται και στα ταξίδια του υπερωκεάνειου στον Ατλαντικό. Ο προϊστάμενος προσωπικού τροφοδοσίας Χρήστος Καταγάς έκανε στο πλοίο το 1957-67 και αναφέρει σχετικά "_Στη θάλασσα άντεχε πάρα πολύ, δεν καταλάβαινες οτι ταξίδευες. ... Τι θάλασσες, τι κυκλώνες. Θυμάμαι ότι όταν πηγαίναμε Καναδά, Αμερική, σχεδόν πάντα συναντούσαμε κυκλώνες. Μια φορά μάλιστα έσπασε την τζαμαρία της γέφυρας και πήρε από το αμπάρι τα σκεπάσματα..."

_O καμαρότος Σπύρος Ζούμπερης ανέφερε τα παρακάτω: 
"_είχαμε πέσει σε ένα κυκλώνα τρομερών διαστάσεων. Φθινοπωρινό. Να μην τα πολυλέω τα καταφέραμε και μπήκαμε μέσα στο κανάλι του Αγίου Λαυρεντίου .... το βαπόρι πήγαινε σαν καρυδότσουφλο. Μετά μας ρυμουλκήσανε στη Νέα Υόρκη. Το πλοίο μπήκε στις δεξαμενές για να φτιάξει τα άφτιαχτα_."

Και μερικές εικόνες από το κλασσικό εσωτερικό του πλοίου:
fred3.jpg fred2.jpg

----------


## ifigenia

Αυτο ειναι το περιστατικο που ζητω. Το καραβι οντως πηγε ρυμουλκουμενο στην Ν. Υορκη για επισκευες. Πολυ σοβαρες. Ποτε ομως ακριβως εγινε  το περιστατικο;; Φθινοπωρο γραφετε αλλα ποια χρονολογια ποια ημερομηνια; Το τευχος του  ''Εφοπλιστη΄΄ που μπορω να το βρω;; Την κ Νικη Δεληγιαννη που μπορω να την βρω;; Απαντηστε μου σας παρακαλω πολυ σε προσωπικο pm! Οκ. Καταγας η και ο κ. Ζουμπερης ειναι εν ζωη;;

ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια

Ιφιγενεια





> Στο τεύχος 23 (1/1995) του περιοδικού "Εφοπλιστής" υπάρχουν κάποιες αφηγήσεις από ναυτικούς του Φρειδερίκη που είχε μαζέψει η Νίκη Δεληγιάννη. Εκεί αναφέρονται και στα ταξίδια του υπερωκεάνειου στον Ατλαντικό. Ο προϊστάμενος προσωπικού τροφοδοσίας Χρήστος Καταγάς έκανε στο πλοίο το 1957-67 και αναφέρει σχετικά "_Στη θάλασσα άντεχε πάρα πολύ, δεν καταλάβαινες οτι ταξίδευες. ... Τι θάλασσες, τι κυκλώνες. Θυμάμαι ότι όταν πηγαίναμε Καναδά, Αμερική, σχεδόν πάντα συναντούσαμε κυκλώνες. Μια φορά μάλιστα έσπασε την τζαμαρία της γέφυρας και πήρε από το αμπάρι τα σκεπάσματα..."
> 
> _O καμαρότος Σπύρος Ζούμπερης ανέφερε τα παρακάτω: 
> "_είχαμε πέσει σε ένα κυκλώνα τρομερών διαστάσεων. Φθινοπωρινό. Να μην τα πολυλέω τα καταφέραμε και μπήκαμε μέσα στο κανάλι του Αγίου Λαυρεντίου .... το βαπόρι πήγαινε σαν καρυδότσουφλο. Μετά μας ρυμουλκήσανε στη Νέα Υόρκη. Το πλοίο μπήκε στις δεξαμενές για να φτιάξει τα άφτιαχτα_."
> 
> Και μερικές εικόνες από το κλασσικό εσωτερικό του πλοίου:
> fred3.jpg fred2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω καμία από τις απαντήσεις που ψάχνεις. Θα σου πρότεινα να έρθεις σε επαφή με το περιοδικό και να βρεις την αρθογράφο μήπως και σε βοηθήσεις.

----------


## ifigenia

απο το 1995 ειναι χρονος πολυς. Θα το προσπαθησω ομως . να σαι καλα. αν θυμηθεις κατι αλλο γραψε

με εκτιμηση
Ιφι

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> απο το 1995 ειναι χρονος πολυς. Θα το προσπαθησω ομως . να σαι καλα. αν θυμηθεις κατι αλλο γραψε
> 
> με εκτιμηση
> Ιφι


Προσπαθω να βοηθησω μια και ο Αρης προσθεσε πολλα ηδη σ αυτο τον γρυφο. Λοιπον, στην ιστοσελιδα http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...php?lid=314042 καποιος γραφει τα εξης. Αλλα το πλοιο δεν φαινεται να μπηκε στον Αγιο ΛΑυρεντιο σ αυτη την περιπετεια του.




> THEOVAVAS on Oct 06, 2012 14:54 (4 months ago)
> 
> 
> 
>  		On March 19th,1960 when I was 15yo, I with my family arrived in NYC  aboard the Queen Frederica. We boarded in Pireas on March 5th, I don't  remember exactly, but it took longer than normal, 14 days, due to a bad  storm we encounter in the middle of the Atlantic & the ship had to  head south to avoid the worst of it, although it was very bad and scary  for three days. 
> 
> On the second day we stopped in Palermo for only 2 hrs and later in  Barcelona for about 12 hrs. We reached snowed-in Halifax 2 nights before  we arrived in NYC on March 19th in the evening and disembarked on the  morning of the 20th.  
> 
> These are not stars on the funnels, they are royal crowns. I loved  that ship & have wonderful memories of the trip. Unfortunately I  have lost the few mementos from the ship & I am desperately looking  to find anything on the internet.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η σύνδεση των λιμανιών των δυτικών ακτών των ΗΠΑ, του Λος ¶ντζελες και του Σαν Φρανσίσκο με τα νησιά της Χαβάης στον Ειρηνικό ήταν αποκλειστική δραστηριότητα της Matson Navigation Company η οποία παραδοσιακά συνέδεε την Καλιφόρνια με την Χαβάη. Τον Μάιο του 1925 η Matson έδωσε εντολή στα ναυπηγεία William Cramp & Sons στην Φιλαδέλφεια των ΗΠΑ για την ναυπήγηση ενός καραβιού 17.000 τόνων που θα αντικαταστούσε παλαιότερο καράβι της εταιρίας. Το καράβι ήταν το πρώτο που σχεδιάστηκε από τον διάσημο William Francis Gibbs ο οποίος άφησε το όνομά του με ανεξίτηλα γράμματα στην επιβατηγό ιστορία της Αμερικής. Η καθέλκυση έγινε στις 26 Ιουνίου του 1926 και το καράβι βαφτίστηκε με το όνομα Malolo που στην πολυνησιακή διάλεκτο της Χαβάης σημαίνει «Ιπτάμενο Ψάρι». Το καράβι είχε εκτόπισμα 17.226 τόνους, 177 μέτρα μήκος, 25 μέτρα πλάτος, χωρητικότητα 620 επιβατών (457 Α΄θέσης και 163 Β΄θέσης), δύο ατμοστρόβιλους κατασκευής του ναυπηγείου 25.000 ίππων που κινούσαν δύο προπέλες με υπηρ. ταχύτητα 20 κόμβων (max. 22). Η σχεδίασή του ήταν πολύ πρωτοποριακή για την εποχή, παρά την συντηρητική του εμφάνιση, με δύο τσιμινιέρες (εκ των οποίων μόνο η πρώτη ήταν πραγματική), τις σωσίβιες λέμβους χαμηλά στην υπερκατασκευή (για να συμμορφώνεται με τις προδιαγραφές του πολεμικού Ναυτικού των ΗΠΑ για πολεμική χρήση σε περίπτωση ανάγκης), στεγανά διαμερίσματα τελευταίας τεχνολογίας, δύο κατάρτια και μεγάλους χώρους φόρτωσης σε αμπάρια με ογκώδεις μπίγες. Εσωτερικά, ήταν ένα από τα πρώτα με εσωτερική πισίνα, γυμναστήριο, με μεγάλα σαλόνια και μπαρ, κουρείο/κομμωτήριο, κατάστημα δώρων, νοσοκομείο, κλπ. Οι περισσότερες καμπίνες του είχαν ατομικό WC/ντους και ήταν εξωτερικές. Οι προδιαγραφές ποιότητας και εξυπηρέτησης ήταν ιδιαίτερα υψηλές και πολύ γρήγορα απέκτησε το παρατσούκλι “το πλοίο των Εκατομμυριούχων”. Τον Μάιο του 1927 παραδόθηκε στην Matson και κατά την διάρκεια των δοκιμαστικών του συγκρούστηκε μέσα σε πυκνή ομίχλη με το νορβηγικό φορτηγό Jacob Christensen ενώ και τα δύο έπλεαν με αντίθετη φορά κοντά στο νησί Nantucket των ανατολικών ακτών των ΗΠΑ . Η πλώρη του φορτηγού διαπέρασε την αριστερή μπάντα του Malolo κάτω από την γέφυρα και ήταν τόσο σφοδρή ώστε τα χαμηλά καταστρώματά του να πλημμυρίσουν από 5.000 τόνους νερού (κατά μερικές πηγές 7.000 τόνους). Το καράβι ρυμουλκήθηκε στην Νέα Υόρκη όπου επισκευάστηκε σε 6 μήνες. Το παρθενικό του ταξίδι έγινε τελικά στις 28 Νοεμβρίου από την Νέα Υόρκη μέχρι το Λος ¶ντζελες και στη συνέχεια το Σαν Φρανσίσκο απ΄ όπου απέπλευσε στις 16 Νοεμβρίου για την Χαβάη. Το αρχικό χρώμα της φορεσιάς του ήταν ένα σκούρο καφέ-σοκολατί με τις χαρακτηριστικές κίτρινες τσιμινιέρες με το γράμμα Μ της Matson. Η κύρια γραμμή του ήταν εναλλάξ από το Λος ¶ντζελες ή το Σαν Φρανσίσκο προς την Χαβάη και το 1929 έκανε την πρώτη κρουαζιέρα στον Ειρηνικό διάρκειας 90 ημερών. Η κρουαζιέρα αυτή περιλάμβανε λιμάνια της Ιαπωνίας, το Χονγκ Κονγκ, την Σαγκάη, τις Φιλιππίνες, το Βιετνάμ, την Ταϊλάνδη, την Σιγκαπούρη, την Ινδονησία μέχρι την Αυστραλία. Στην επιστροφή του επισκέφτηκε την Ν. Ζηλανδία και νησιά του Ειρηνικού μέχρι να φτάσει στην Χαβάη και το Σαν Φρανσίσκο. Τα επόμενα χρόνια οι κρουαζιέρες αυτές επαναλήφτηκαν με μεγάλη επιτυχία. Το 1930 κατά την διάρκεια ανακαίνισης η φορεσιά του έγινε κατάλευκη για να συμβαδίζει με τον ρόλο του σαν κρουαζιερόπλοιο σε τροπικά κλίματα, ενώ διατηρούσε και την γραμμή της Χαβάης από τα λιμάνια της Καλιφόρνιας. Την περίοδο 1933-36 λόγω του μεγάλου «κραχ» και της ύφεσης το καράβι παροπλίστηκε 2-3 φορές για διάστημα μηνών καθώς δεν είχε ικανοποιητικό μεταφορικό έργο μετά την δρομολόγηση του νεώτερου και μεγαλύτερου ομόσταυλου Lurline. Το 1937 το καράβι βγήκε στην δεξαμενή στο Σαν Φρανσίσκο για μία ριζική ανακαίνιση. Εσωτερικά έγιναν πολλές αλλαγές στους κοινόχρηστους χώρους και δημιουργήθηκαν 8 σουίτες με τζάμια που είχαν ύψος όσο και το κατάστρωμα (γνωστές σε όλα τα καράβια της Matson ως σουίτες Lanai), οι σωσίβιες λέμβοι μεταφέρθηκαν δύο καταστρώματα πιο ψηλά για να κλείσει η περαντζάδα με την δημιουργία επιπλέον καμπινών. Με την ολοκλήρωση της μετασκευής, το καράβι με το νέο πλέον όνομα Matsonia δραστηριοποείται και πάλι στην γραμμή της Χαβάης μέχρι στον Νοέμβριο του 1941 όταν με την είσοδο των ΗΠΑ στον πόλεμο επιτάσσεται μαζί με τα ομόσταυλά του από την Ναυτική Διοίκηση του πολεμικού ναυτικού. Σε ελάχιστο χρόνο μετατράπηκε στο Σαν Φρανσίσκο σε οπλιταγωγό για 3.000 στρατιώτες και όργωνε τον νότιο Ειρηνικό μέχρι την Αυστραλία και Ν. Ζηλανδία μεταφέροντας στρατό και οπλισμό. Το 1945 με την λήξη του πολέμου μετέφερε γυναικόπαιδα από την Αυστραλία στον Καναδά και τις ΗΠΑ και από το 1946 διατηρώντας την γκρι πολεμική του φορεσιά αλλά με τα σινιάλα και χρώματα της Matson στις τσιμινιέρες του, ξεκίνησε ως το πρώτο αμερικανικό καράβι μετά τον πόλεμο, το μεταφορικό του έργο προς την Χαβάη μετασκευασμένο μερικώς με χωρητικότητα 550 μόνο επιβατών. Η Matson είχε σκοπό μόλις το Lurline ήταν έτοιμο μετά την αποκατάσταση σε επιβατηγό να παροπλίσει το Matsonia και να το βγάλει προς πώληση. Η καθυστέρηση όμως του Lurline έκανε την Matson να το κρατήσει σε ενεργό υπηρεσία μέχρι τον Απρίλιο του 1948. Τον Δεκέμβριο της ιδίας χρονιάς αγοράζεται από την Home Lines και ονομάζεται Atlantic. Η νέα εταιρία του το στέλνει στα ναυπηγεία Ansaldo της Γένοβας όπου ανακαινίζεται πλήρως με νέα χωρητικότητα 349 επιβατών Αʼ θέσης, 203 Βʼ θέσης και 626 Τουριστικής, αποκτά το όνομα Atlantic και σημαία Παναμά. Το παρθενικό του ταξίδι από την Γένοβα τον Μάϊο του 1949 ήταν προς την Νέα Υόρκη μέσω Νάπολης και Βαρκελώνης. Από το 1952 άλλαξε βάση και από το Σαουθάμπτον και μέσω Χάβρης είχε προορισμό το Χάλιφαξ του Καναδά. Ενδιάμεσα, τους χειμερινούς μήνες έκανε και κρουαζιέρες από την Νέα Υόρκη στην Καραϊβική. Το 1954 η Home Lines δημιούργησε μία θυγατρική εταιρία την Εθνική Ελληνική Γραμμή Αμερικής και το καράβι με το νέο όνομα Βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη και ελληνική σημαία πλέον ξεκίνησε την γραμμή Πειραιά-Νέας Υόρκης με νέα χωρητικότητα 132 επιβατών Α΄θέσης, 116 Βʼ θέσης και 931 Τουριστικής. Το 1958 έκανε ένα ταξίδι στην Αυστραλία από την Νάπολη μεταφέροντας Ιταλούς, Έλληνες και Μαλτέζους μετανάστες. Το φθινόπωρο του 1960 το Βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη δέχτηκε ακόμα μία μετασκευή όπου έκλεισε η τελευταία περαντζάδα για δημιουργία επιπλέον καμπινών (νέο εκτόπισμα 21.239 τόνοι, νέα χωρητικότητα 174 Αʼ θέση, 1005 Τουριστική), δημιουργήθηκε αίθουσα κινηματογράφου/θεάτρου και έγινε προέκταση στα πρυμιά καταστρώματα με την κατασκευή δύο πισινών. Επίσης τοποθετήθηκε κλιματισμός σε όλους τους χώρους. Για τα επόμενα πέντε χρόνια άλλαξε βάση και γραμμή, αυτή τη φορά από το Cuxhaven της Γερμανίας, προς τον Καναδά. Το 1965 η Home αποφάσισε να πουλήσει την Εθνική Ελληνική Γραμμή Αμερικής μαζί με το καράβι που βρήκε νέο αγοραστή την εταιρία Χανδρή. Οι μόνη αλλαγή από την εταιρία Χανδρή στο καράβι, εκτός φυσικά από τα σινιάλα με το λευκό Χ στις μπλε τσιμινιέρες, ήταν η κατάργηση των διαφορετικών θέσεων και το καράβι πλέον μετέφερε 1.200 επιβάτες σε μία θέση. Τον Δεκέμβριο της ίδιας χρονιάς έκανε ένα ακόμα ταξίδι προς Αυστραλία και Ν. Ζηλανδία πριν επιστρέψει στην γραμμή της Νέας Υόρκης. Τα επόμενα χρόνια πέρα από την κλασσική του γραμμή έκανε πάλι κάποια ταξίδια στην Αυστραλία και τον νότιο Ειρηνικό, κρουαζιέρες τον χειμώνα στην Καραϊβική από την Νέα Υόρκη και το 1968 έκανε μία μεγάλη κρουαζιέρα 48 ημερών από την Αυστραλία που περιλάμβανε πολλές χώρες της Ασίας όπως η Σιγκαπούρη, Ταϊλάνδη, το Χονγκ Κονγκ, η Ιαπωνία, πριν την επιστροφή μέσω Γκουάμ. Οι κρουαζιέρες συνεχίστηκαν και στην δυτική Μεσόγειο το καλοκαίρι σε ένα σχήμα fly/cruise (αεροπορικώς στις Κάννες και στη συνέχεια 12ήμερη κρουαζιέρα στην Πάλμα, Τύνιδα, Μάλτα, Μεσσίνα, Νάπολη και Νίκαια), ναυλωμένο από τον αγγλικό tour operator Sovereign Holidays. Η ναύλωση αυτή είχε τέτοια επιτυχία που επαναλήφθηκε τα επόμενα δύο χρόνια, και το 1970 με βάση την Πάλμα της Μαγιόρκας αυτή τη φορά, έφερε τα σινιάλα με τον χρυσό μαλτέζικο σταυρό της μετονομασμένης Sovereign Cruises που αντικατέστησαν τα λευκά Χ στις τσιμινιέρες. Μετά την τελευταία κρουαζιέρα της σαιζόν το 1969 το καράβι επέστρεψε κενό επιβατών στον Πειραιά και κατά την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού ξέσπασε πυρκαγιά στο μαγειρείο η οποία σβήστηκε από το πλήρωμα αφού προξένησε ζημιές στο διπλανό εστιατόριο. Το 1970 έκανε και πάλι αρκετά ταξίδια στην Αυστραλία απʼ όπου έκανε κρουαζιέρες στα νησιά του νοτίου Ειρηνικού και κρουαζιέρες fly/cruise μεταξύ Αυστραλίας και Σιγκαπούρης. Πριν την επιστροφή όμως του καραβιού στην Αγγλία για να αναλάβει τις καλοκαιρινές κρουαζιέρες για λογαριασμό της Sovereign Cruises, τα σχέδια της Sovereign ήταν η αγορά ενός δικού της καραβιού, του γαλλικού El Djezair, και το Βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη μη έχοντας έργο παροπλίστηκε στον ποταμό Dart στην νότιο Αγγλία. Το 1972 η εταιρία Χανδρή δημιούργησε μία θυγατρική εταιρία, την Blue Seas Cruises, με αντικείμενο κρουαζιέρες από λιμάνια της Αγγλίας αλλά και την Μεσόγειο με το Βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη. Το καράβι οδηγήθηκε από τον ποταμό Dart στα Αμπελάκια όπου ανακαινίστηκε για να αναλάβει το 1973 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες από την Βενετία και την Γένοβα εναλλάξ με άγγλους επιβάτες και μερικές με βάση την Πάλμα της Μαγιόρκας στην δυτική Μεσόγειο. Με την λήξη της σαιζόν το καράβι παροπλίστηκε στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας και δεν ταξίδεψε ξανά. Το 1977 πουλήθηκε για σκραπ στην Ελευσίνα και τον Φεβρουάριο του 1978 ενώ γινόντουσαν εργασίες αφαίρεσης των εσωτερικών επενδύσεων του καραβιού πριν την τελική διάλυσή του, από σπίθα μάλλον κάποιου κοπτικού εργαλείου, εκδηλώθηκε πυρκαγιά η οποία κατέστρεψε το εσωτερικό του.

Σαν Malolo με την αρχική του σκούρα φορεσιά και τις σωστικές λέμβους χαμηλά στην υπερκατασκευή
Malolo_1926.jpg

Με την λευκή του φορεσιά κατά την περίοδο των πολυήμερων κρουαζιερών του στον νότιο Ειρηνικό και την Ασία

Malolo2.jpg

Σαν Matsonia με εμφανείς τις αλλαγές από την μετασκευή

Matsonia_1927.jpg

Σαν Atlantic της Home Lines
Atlantic3.jpg

Σαν Queen Frederica των Χανδρήδων

Queen_Frederica1.jpg



πηγή φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia

----------


## Ellinis

Μετά το απολαυστικό αφιέρωμα του TSS QAM, να συνεισφέρω και εγώ δυο φωτογραφίες του QF με τα σινιάλα του Ευγενίδη.

qf1.jpg QFred.jpg

Και μια λεπτομέρεια, όταν ήταν να γυριστεί η ταινία "Raise the Titanic", η πρώτη σκέψη των παραγωγών ήταν να παίξει το Φρειδερίκη τον ρόλο του Τιτανικού αλλά μιας και τα συνεργεία διάλυσης είχαν ήδη πιάσει δουλειά τελικά καταλήξανε στο ΑΘΗΝΑΙ του Τυπάλδου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε TSS QAM συγχαρητήρια γιά την παρουσίαση. Να διορθώσω μόνο ότι στον τελευταίο παροπλισμό του ήταν δεμένο στην Κυνόσουρα λίγο μετά του Διαμαντή. Κάπου υπάρχουν σχετικές φωτογραφίες.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Φίλε TSS QAM συγχαρητήρια γιά την παρουσίαση. Να διορθώσω μόνο ότι στον τελευταίο παροπλισμό του ήταν δεμένο στην Κυνόσουρα λίγο μετά του Διαμαντή. Κάπου υπάρχουν σχετικές φωτογραφίες.


Ήμουνα σίγουρος φίλε Βίκτωρα Χιώτη ότι κάποιο διάστημα ήταν εκεί και έχω δει και την σχετική φωτογραφία, αλλά μην ξέροντας ποιά ακριβώς περίοδο ήταν εκεί απέφυγα να το γράψω.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ήμουνα σίγουρος φίλε Βίκτωρα Χιώτη ότι κάποιο διάστημα ήταν εκεί και έχω δει και την σχετική φωτογραφία, αλλά μην ξέροντας ποιά ακριβώς περίοδο ήταν εκεί απέφυγα να το γράψω.


Όλο το διάστημα ήταν εκεί,απλώς οι ξένες πηγές το έχουμε ξαναπεί,συγχέουν την ευρύτερη περιοχή Πέραμα-Σαλαμίνα-Ελευσίνα. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω δική μου φωτό ίσως κ το αμερικάνικο Steamboat Bill να έχει κάποια.
Επειδή λόγω φοίτησής μου στον Ασπρόπυργο  πήγαινα κ Ελευσίνα τότε που διαλυόταν εκεί μετά τα τσιμέντα ΤΙΤΑΝ , δεν ξέρω αν την δουλειά την είχε πάρει ο Σάββας, όταν άρπαξε φωτιά  έκοβαν ήδη κ από την σιδηροκατασκευή. Θα έχεις δει κάποια φωτό με το καράβι προσαραγμένο κ ένα γερανό με "χούφτα" κάπου στην πλώρη.

----------


## Ellinis

Έχει κάνα δυο φωτογραφίες του πλοίου δεμένο στη Σαλαμίνα στο "The Chandris' Liners" του Plowman. Ο Σάββας την είχε πάρει τη δουλειά. Σε ένα αφιέρωμα σε ένα παλιό Εφοπλιστή είχε πει οτι είχαν εντυπωσιαστεί από το εσωτερικό του καραβιού και οτι μόνο από την πώληση των "κινητών" είχαν βγάλει τα λεφτά τους. Άρε Σάββα, να'βγαζατε και καμιά φωτογραφία... τι θα υπήρχε τώρα από υλικό! Μια φωτογραφία της διάλυσης έχω βάλει στο 3ο ποστ του θέματος.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Φίλε TSS QAM συγχαρητήρια γιά την παρουσίαση. Να διορθώσω μόνο ότι στον τελευταίο παροπλισμό του ήταν δεμένο στην Κυνόσουρα λίγο μετά του Διαμαντή. Κάπου υπάρχουν σχετικές φωτογραφίες.


  Αφου αποδωσω τα ευσημα για το ιστορικο του πλοιου στον φιλο Αλεξανδρο,  ας δουμε   στ_ην  κατωθι φωτογραφια    του 1975 (οπως αναφερει ο φωτογραφος)      παροπλισμενα  σκαρια   μεταξυ  των οποιων διακρινουμε στο βαθος και τα φουγαρα του  ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ  ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ 

Φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ  σε αυτην τη θεση  το θυμασαι;;;

_Ships laid up   1975  from Peter Stafford_01.jpgShips laid up   1975  from Peter Stafford.jpg
_Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford_

----------


## Ellinis

Σε αυτή τη θέση, δίπλα στο ΡΕΓΓΙΝΑ ΜΑΓΚΝΑ στην Κυνοσούρα, το δείχνει η μια φωτογραφία στο βιβλίο του Plowman, χωρίς να αναφέρει ημερομηνία. Οι άλλες δυο φωτογραφίες είναι τραβηγμένες την ίδια μέρα και το δείχνουν στο Πέραμα δίπλα στο μετασκευαζόμενο ΠΑΤΡΙΣ, άρα στις αρχές του 1976. 
Παροπλίστηκε τον Οκτώβριου του 1973 αλλά κάποια μηχανικά θέματα και η χαμηλή πληρότητα ακύρωσαν το πρόγραμμα του 1974 και το βαπόρι έμεινε δεμένο. Το καλοκαίρι του 1977 ρυμουλκήθηκε στην Ελευσίνα για να διαλυθεί.
Άρα μια πιθανότητα είναι να ήταν δεμένο από 10/73-αρχές'76 στο Πέραμα και από αρχές'76-μέσα'77 στην Κυνοσούρα. Αν όμως η ημερομηνία του Stafford είναι σωστή, τότε στο διάστημα 73-77 είχε πάει πέρα δώθε το κανάλι του Περάματος.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αφου αποδωσω τα ευσημα για το ιστορικο του πλοιου στον φιλο Αλεξανδρο, ας δουμε στ_ην κατωθι φωτογραφια του 1975 (οπως αναφερει ο φωτογραφος) παροπλισμενα σκαρια μεταξυ των οποιων διακρινουμε στο βαθος και τα φουγαρα του ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ 
> 
> Φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ σε αυτην τη θεση το θυμασαι;;;
> 
> _Ships laid up   1975  from Peter Stafford_01.jpgShips laid up   1975  from Peter Stafford.jpg
> _Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford_


Aκριβώς φίλε TSS APOLLON σε αυτή την θέση εκείνα τα χρόνια ήταν γνώριμη θέα γιά τους πρωτοπόρους καραβολάτρες.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Σε αυτή τη θέση, δίπλα στο ΡΕΓΓΙΝΑ ΜΑΓΚΝΑ στην Κυνοσούρα, το δείχνει η μια φωτογραφία στο βιβλίο του Plowman, χωρίς να αναφέρει ημερομηνία. Οι άλλες δυο φωτογραφίες είναι τραβηγμένες την ίδια μέρα και το δείχνουν στο Πέραμα δίπλα στο μετασκευαζόμενο ΠΑΤΡΙΣ, άρα στις αρχές του 1976. 
> Παροπλίστηκε τον Οκτώβριου του 1973 αλλά κάποια μηχανικά θέματα και η χαμηλή πληρότητα ακύρωσαν το πρόγραμμα του 1974 και το βαπόρι έμεινε δεμένο. Το καλοκαίρι του 1977 ρυμουλκήθηκε στην Ελευσίνα για να διαλυθεί.
> ʼρα μια πιθανότητα είναι να ήταν δεμένο από 10/73-αρχές'76 στο Πέραμα και από αρχές'76-μέσα'77 στην Κυνοσούρα. Αν όμως η ημερομηνία του Stafford είναι σωστή, τότε στο διάστημα 73-77 είχε πάει πέρα δώθε το κανάλι του Περάματος.


Η φωτογραφία του Stafford είναι όντως σωστή ως προς την ημερομηνία γιατί στην πρώτη αριστερά διακρίνεται η πλώρη του Queen Anna Maria δίπλα στον Σείριο και το QAM έμεινε παροπλισμένο από τον Φεβρουάριο του 1975 στην Κυνοσούρα μέχρι τον Δεκέμβριο του ιδίου έτους που αγοράστηκε από την Carnival και έφυγε.

----------


## Ellinis

Άρα κάποια στιγμή το πλοίο πήγε από την Κυνοσούρα στο Πέραμα όπου βρισκόταν στις αρχές του '76, έχοντας μόνο δυο βάρκες και τα υπόλοιπα καπόνια να στέκουν άδεια. Ίσως να το πήγαν εκεί για να γίνει κάποια επιθεώρηση για πώληση; Έχει γραφτεί οτι κάπου τότε ύπηρξε ενδιαφέρον για να γίνει πλωτό ξενοδοχείο στο Σουέζ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Θα προσπαθήσω να συνεισφέρω στην πληρέστατη παρουσίαση του TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA



> Το καράβι είχε εκτόπισμα 17.226  τόνους, 177 μέτρα μήκος, 25 μέτρα πλάτος, χωρητικότητα 620 επιβατών (457  Α΄θέσης και 163 Β΄θέσης), δύο ατμοστρόβιλους κατασκευής του ναυπηγείου  25.000 ίππων που κινούσαν δύο προπέλες με υπηρ. ταχύτητα 20 κόμβων (max.  22).


Όπως βλέπουμε στο πρώτο συνημμένο pdf από το Lloyd's Register of  Shipping του 1933 (είναι η προτελευταία εγγραφή στη σελίδα) η ολική του  χωρητικότητα ήταν 17.232 κόροι (κοχ ή grt) ενώ η καθαρή χωρητικότητα  ήταν 8.305 κόροι (κκχ ή nrt). 

Στο δεύτερο συνημμένο pdf από το Lloyd's Register of Shipping του 1941  (είναι παλι η προτελευταία εγγραφή στη σελίδα) σαν Mastsonia πια  βλέπουμε αντίστοιχα 17.226 κοχ (όπως ανέφερε ο φίλος TSS QUEEN ANNA  MARIA) και 8.210 κκχ. Η έγινε νέα καταμέτρηση ή μειώθικαν ελάχιστα οι  κλειστοί χώροι. 

Επίσης στο πρώτο pdf βλέπουμε τι είχε 8 ατμοστρόβιλους σε δύοπ άξονες  προφανώς έιχε δύο σετ από τέσσερις τουρμπίνες  σε κάθε άξονα. Το  συνηθισμένο ήταν κάθε σετ ατμοστροβίλων να έχει τουρμπίνες (μία υψηλής  πίεσης και μία χαμηλής, σημειώνονται με 3 και 4 σντίστοιχα στο σχήμα *εδώ*). Επίσης φάινεται ότι τον ατμό έδιναν δώδεκα υδραυλωτοί λέβητες.




> Το αρχικό χρώμα της φορεσιάς του  ήταν ένα σκούρο καφέ-σοκολατί με τις χαρακτηριστικές κίτρινες  τσιμινιέρες με το γράμμα Μ της Matson. Η κύρια γραμμή του ήταν εναλλάξ  από το Λος ¶ντζελες ή το Σαν Φρανσίσκο προς την Χαβάη και το 1929 έκανε  την πρώτη κρουαζιέρα στον Ειρηνικό διάρκειας 90 ημερών. Η κρουαζιέρα  αυτή περιλάμβανε λιμάνια της Ιαπωνίας, το Χονγκ Κονγκ, την Σαγκάη, τις  Φιλιππίνες, το Βιετνάμ, την Ταϊλάνδη, την Σιγκαπούρη, την Ινδονησία  μέχρι την Αυστραλία. Στην επιστροφή του επισκέφτηκε την Ν. Ζηλανδία και  νησιά του Ειρηνικού μέχρι να φτάσει στην Χαβάη και το Σαν Φρανσίσκο. Τα  επόμενα χρόνια οι κρουαζιέρες αυτές επαναλήφτηκαν με μεγάλη επιτυχία. Το  1930 κατά την διάρκεια ανακαίνισης η φορεσιά του έγινε κατάλευκη για να  συμβαδίζει με τον ρόλο του σαν κρουαζιερόπλοιο σε τροπικά κλίματα, ενώ  διατηρούσε και την γραμμή της Χαβάης από τα λιμάνια της Καλιφόρνιας.


Στο βιβλίο *A cruising companion: ships and the sea* εκδόσεως του 1936 μπορούμε να δούμε *εδώ*  το προφίλ του πάνω στο οποίο έβαλα τα χρώματα που έιχε όταν  κατασκευάστηκε. Στο βιβλίο αναφέρεται ότι είναι σκούρο καφέ ή άσπρο αν  και το δείxνει σούρο ενώ τα Lurline κ.λπ. τα δείχνει άσπρα. Το βιβλίο  είναι θησαυρός μια και δείχνει επιβατικά του μεσοπολέμου από σχεδόν όλες  τις χώρες του κόσμου (και από Ελλάδα) και συστήνω να το κατεβάσει  όποιος ενδιαφέρεται.
cruisingcompanio00talb-461.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ωραίο το βιβλίο που εντόπισες Παναγιώτη και όχι μόνο για τα σχέδια.

Να ανεβάσω και τη φωτογραφία που ανέφερα από το βιβλίο του Plowman. Είναι από τον Stephen Berry που είχε κάνει την "κρουαζιέρα" από τον Πειραιά στη Σαλαμίνα προφανώς φωτογραφίζοντας ότι έβλεπε αριστερά και δεξιά. Kαι είχε να φωτογραφίσει πράγματα και θαύματα!

Image1.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Μια φωτο από την προσωπική συλλογή του καλού μου φίλου Νίκου Καραγεώργη που υπήρξε μέλος του πληρώματος αυτού του θρυλικού βαποριού ! 
Σε δεξαμενισμό στην Γένοβα !
SCAN0174.JPG

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Unusual shot of QF taken at Lisbon in 1973 (source Shipsnostalgia) showing her funnels in the Sun Cruises logo when she was operated for the UK fly/cruise market.

Henry.

----------


## gimbozo

Η ταινία "τρία κορίτσια απ την Αμέρικα" του 1964 έχει την ιδιομορφία ότι γυρίστηκε σε δύο version, μια ασπρομαυρη και μία έγχρωμη.

Η έγχρωμη version προβλήθηκε μόλις πρόσφατα και μας προσφέρει καταπληκτικά πλάνα από μια άφιξη του ΥΚ Βασιλισσα Φρειδερίκη στον Πειραιά.

Link για την ταινία: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruvuWAhK86g

tria koritsia-2.JPGtria koritsia-3.JPGtria koritsia-4.JPGtria koritsia-6.JPGtria koritsia-7.JPG

----------


## gimbozo

Και δύο ακόμα

Μέχρι και το σηματάκι της ΕΤ-3 έχει πλέον ιστορική αξία...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η ταινία "τρία κορίτσια απ την Αμέρικα" του 1964 έχει την ιδιομορφία ότι γυρίστηκε σε δύο version, μια ασπρομαυρη και μία έγχρωμη.
> 
> Η έγχρωμη version προβλήθηκε μόλις πρόσφατα και μας προσφέρει καταπληκτικά πλάνα από μια άφιξη του ΥΚ Βασιλισσα Φρειδερίκη στον Πειραιά.
> 
> Link για την ταινία: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruvuWAhK86g
> 
> tria koritsia-2.JPGtria koritsia-3.JPGtria koritsia-4.JPGtria koritsia-6.JPGtria koritsia-7.JPG


 Eίναι 1-2 χρόνια που προβάλλεται η έγχρωμη εκδοχή της οποίας η επεξεργασία είχε γίνει στο Παρίσι.Τέτοια καταπληκτικά χρώματα δεν νομίζω να έχει άλλη ελληνική ταινία.
Στην Νο3 κοιτάξτε πόσα Ρ/Κ βοηθούν το Υ/Κ. Έτσι γινόταν τότε. Επίσης δεξιά φαίνεται ένα φορτηγό από εκείνα τα μεγαλόπρεπα αμερικάνικα C3. Στην Νο4  η πρύμη ανήκει σε ένα από τα τούρκικα ΑΚDENIZ ή KARADENIZ.

----------


## Takerman

Κάρτα που ανέσυρε από το σεντούκι ο συγχωριανός Κώστας Τζώρτζης από την Άντισσα Λέσβου. Την έστειλε ο θείος του σε ηλικία 20 χρονών τον Απρίλιο του 1957 από το πλοίο. Αν κρίνω από το γραμματόσημο, ήταν Ιταλία. 

QF.jpg

QF2.jpg

Για όσους δεν καταλαβαίνουν τα γράμματα, σας τα μεταφέρω:
«Αγαπητά μου αδέλφια και κουμπάροι το ταξίδι μας είναι εξαιρετικά  ευχάριστο. Έχω ξεπατωθεί στο χορό. Ορχήστρες έχει τρεις μέσα στο πλοίο, η  μια παρατάει και  η άλλη έρχεται. Ως για το φαγητό κάθε φορά που τρώμε  έχουμε ….  μας φέρνουν, 4-5 λογιών φαΐ εκτός γλυκίσματα και φρούτα. Τι  να σου γράψω, αυτά που έχει το πλοίο μέσα, ούτε στον ύπνο μου δεν τα έχω  δει. Σας χαιρετώ Καλό Πάσχα»

Σχολιάστε ότι θέλετε εκτός από την ορθογραφία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eξαιρετικό κ ενδιαφέρον εύρημα.Δείχνει κ το επίπεδο υπηρεσιών που παρείχε το θρυλικό Υ/Κ επί Ευγενίδη τουλάχιστον.Αλλά αυτοί στο ταχυδρομείο του χωριού έβαλαν σφραγίδα πάνω στην φωτό; Καμία ευαισθησία κ μάλλον δεν έδιναν σημασία σε αυτά.Όσο γιά την ορθογραφία,εγώ οπουδήποτε αλλού θα το σχολίαζα αλλά εδώ δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε απαιτήσεις από έναν νεαρό που έφευγε τότε μετανάστης. :Fat:

----------


## Takerman

Δείχνει και τη στέρηση που είχε τότε ο κόσμος Βίκτορα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Κ σήμερα θα εντυπωσίαζε αρκετό κόσμο αφού φαγητό κ διασκέδαση ξεπερνούν το επίπεδο ενός πλοίου γραμμής.

----------


## τοξοτης

Καλή σαν φωτογραφία δεν είναι , απλά για την ιστορία την ανεβάζω.

V.F..jpg
Το <Βασίλισσα Φρειδερικη> στο Ναύπλιο

http://airetika.blogspot.gr/2010/06/blog-post_15.html

----------


## Ellinis

Mια ωραία πόζα του υπερωκεάνιου του Χανδρή από το επίπεδο της θάλασσας, του Ian Schiffman που τη διαθέτει στο ebay.

QF.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ο Σάββας την είχε πάρει τη δουλειά. Σε ένα αφιέρωμα σε ένα παλιό Εφοπλιστή είχε πει οτι είχαν εντυπωσιαστεί από το εσωτερικό του καραβιού και οτι μόνο από την πώληση των "κινητών" είχαν βγάλει τα λεφτά τους. Άρε Σάββα, να'βγαζατε και καμιά φωτογραφία... τι θα υπήρχε τώρα από υλικό ! Μια φωτογραφία της διάλυσης έχω βάλει στο 3ο ποστ του θέματος.


Σε αυτό το παγκάκι που φαίνεται αριστερά στην φωτογραφία,

IMG_0005.jpg

είχαμε καθήσει και τα λέγαμε με τον κ. Δημήτρη Σάββα το περασμένο Σάββατο, στο θρυλικό ναυπηγείο του στην Ελευσίνα. Και μέσα στις τόσες ιστορίες, μου λέει σε κάποια στιγμή : "Το βλέπεις αυτό το βίντζι μπροστά σου ??? Με αυτό είχαμε τραβήξει έξω το _ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΉ_ κάπου πριν σαράντα χρόνια. Ήταν το μοναδικό που είχαμε τότε, αργότερα πήραμε και άλλα δύο ακόμα"".

IMG_0002__.jpg 

Δυστυχώς ο γραπτός λόγος δύσκολα μπορεί να μεταφέρει τον συναισθηματισμό μίας συζήτησης. Προσωπικά όμως θα θυμάμαι την συγκίνηση στην φωνή του ναυπηγού όταν ανέφερε το όνομα του πλοίου, αλλά και το καμάρι για το πως μπορέσαν με τα πενιχρά τότε μέσα που διέθεταν να τραβήξουν έξω "κοτζάμ υπερωκεάνειο".

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το _ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΚ_ στην εφημεριδα Εθνικος Κηρυξ στις 20 Οκτωβριου 1954.

19541020 Ατλαντικ Εθν Κηρυξ.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Τέσσερις πόζες της "Φρειδερίκης" - οι τρείς πρώτες είναι στη Νάπολη - την εποχή που το είχε ναυλώσει η Sovereign Cruises.

Queen fred - Isola di Capri.jpg Queen Fred Sov4.jpg Queen Fred_01.jpg Queen Fred sov3.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Μια εξαιρετική προφίλ πόζα της "Βασίλισσας" με τα σινιάλα της Sovereign Cruises

QUEEN-FREDERICA-1-.jpg
πηγή

----------


## gimbozo

Βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη στον Πειραιά, δύο φωτογραφίες του  Harry Weber

Πηγή

ΒΦ 1960.jpgΒΦ 1960-1.jpg

----------


## britanis

> Βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη στον Πειραιά, δύο φωτογραφίες του  Harry Weber
> 
> Πηγή
> 
> ΒΦ 1960.jpgΒΦ 1960-1.jpg


hello nikos
oh my god ..........after so long i see know your message.
but i have work for AIDA cruise line and was many month on the way .
than many work and privat ....
know i have time and back on this site.
yes, i make the model by myself.
when you interested until now, let me now ;-)
than i search the deckplan . i hope i have him here.than i can built for you a model.
wishes andy
p.s. sent me a answer to lurline1932@web.de

----------


## Ellinis

> Τρείς σελίδες από μπροσούρα της Home Lines με θέμα  τους τις κρουαζιέρες που έκανε το ITALIA από τη Νέα Ορλεάνη στην  Καραϊβική.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 181966 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 181964 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 181965
> πηγή


Από την ίδια μπροσούρα, το εντυπωσιακό εξύφυλλο και δυο ακόμη σελίδες αυτή τη φορά με το ATLANTIC
home.jpg home2.jpg home4.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη στον Πειραιά, δύο φωτογραφίες του  Harry Weber
> 
> Πηγή
> 
> ΒΦ 1960.jpgΒΦ 1960-1.jpg


Σε συνέχεια των δυο φωτογραφίων να προσθέσω και μια τρίτη βραδυνή του πλοίου, από την ίδια πηγή, μιας και αναφερθήκαμε στο πλοίο σήμερα και εδώ.

QF.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Όμορφη φωτογρφία του Βασιλισσα Φρειδερίκη στο Σύδνευ του 1968. Δεξιά άλλο ελληνικό καράβι.
QUEEN_FREDERICA9.jpg

πηγή shipsnostalgia.com

----------


## Ellinis

Μερικές φωτογραφίες της Βασίλισσας της Home Lines σε άφιξη στη Νέα Υόρκη, κάπως ξεθωριασμένη από το κροσάρισμα του Ατλαντικού.

QF Home2.jpg

QF Home3.jpg

QF Home1.jpg

QF Home4.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Η Βασίλισσα σε ρεμεντζο με δυο ρυμουλκά του Ματσα να βοηθούν (δεξιά το ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ)

FB_IMG_15787324145752389.jpg

Και με τα εντυπωσιακά σινιάλα της Blue Sea Cruises στη δύση της πορείας της στις θάλασσες...
FB_IMG_15137096699994201.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Βιντεο με το τελος του *ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ* στην Ελευσινα
https://www.britishpathe.com/video/V...GREECE+ELEUSIS
Απο το 1:23 και μετα
53.jpeg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια στενάχωρη φωτογραφία του Jim Shaw από το μερικώς διαλυμμένο και απανθρακωμένο υπερωκεάνειο... 

ΚΦ.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια στενάχωρη φωτογραφία του Jim Shaw από το μερικώς διαλυμμένο και απανθρακωμένο υπερωκεάνειο... 
> 
> ΚΦ.jpg


Διαλύθηκε μετά το εργοστάσιο Τιτάν προς του Σάββα.
Το θυμάμαι φλεγόμενο.

----------

